# Sasquatch study to reveal startling facts!!...



## Mushijobah

......about OGF members.

This is my study:

OGF Members: Do you believe that sasquatch exists or has existed in the last 1000 years?

For the purspose of this study, "Sasquatch" is synonymous with Yeti, Bigfoot, Abominable Snowman, Himalayan Beast... **** sapiens that resemble Sasquatch shall not be considered a Sasquatch (in-laws, former teacher, your neighbor Ronnie that wears a pink tutu).

My team is not interested in "maybe" answers. We want a yes or no for the purposes of this study.


----------



## coinshooter69

Yes

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior

absolutely......NOT!!! IF there were, someone i know woulda killed one, they shoot anything that moves scientists find million yr old micro-organisms, yet can NOT find a 200# beast(or remains of) :S


----------



## jlami

I heard that Cleveland PD recently shot one in a shop lifting case... Unfortunatly there were too many bullet holes to examine the DNA. I think I read 237 officers were involved in the pursuit.
The squatch was said to be armed and 
weilding a hand made machete molded from the beak of a snipe.

He was wanted for deer hunting with a rifle on private land while fishing 3 poles, each having umbrella rigs with hooks on every lead. They said each hook was tipped with the oscar mayer bacon he allegedly stole.

Witnesses stated the third pole was his kid's

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Watching Steve Harvey yesterday, he commented about this so called Bigfoot, His question is why do they only find one foot print when they do...Have to agree with him, If there was one out there someone would have shot one already...JIM....CL....


----------



## Mushijobah

50% to 50%....this puppy is close!


----------



## Salmonid

Im in all the way, YES....

Salmonid


----------



## 9Left

....... no!


----------



## a1deerhunter

I do not believe!


----------



## dstiner86

Yes.. I've never seen pluto but im told to believe it exists..so why not a squatch 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmills4124

Obviously a big YES. All we need now is a body and thats going to happen real soon. Too much evidence now with siteings and photos with the newest DNA. Yep the body is next
donm


----------



## 9Left

a1deerhunter said:


> I do not believe!


...pluto exists...its proven with pictures...squatches are not


----------



## 9Left

dstiner86 said:


> Yes.. I've never seen pluto but im told to believe it exists..so why not a squatch
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


... pluto is a real planet... its proven with pictures...telescopes..astronauts...

(sorry Ai...i quoted the wrong thread first time)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Fishlandr75 said:


> ... pluto is a real planet... its proven with pictures...telescopes..astronauts...
> 
> (sorry Ai...i quoted the wrong thread first time)


Sorry to burst your bubble but...

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/08/060824-pluto-planet.html

Pluto hasn't been a planet since like 2006 

Its still more of a planet than a sasquatch is real.


----------



## dstiner86

And there has been supposive pics of sasquatch.. Supposive video..and hundreds of references to a sasquatch type creature thru out many modern and past cultures through out history.. Im just saying just because you don't see it..doesn't mean there is no possible chance of it being real.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

dstiner86 said:


> And there has been supposive pics of sasquatch.. Supposive video..and hundreds of references to a sasquatch type creature thru out many modern and past cultures through out history.. Im just saying just because you don't see it..doesn't mean there is no possible chance of it being real.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i agree with that dstnr

...about the pluto thing.. i stand corrected in calling it a "planet"..but theres no doubt or confusion that its real


----------



## nooffseason

I think I'm pretty open minded about things, and can see both sides of an argument many times. I voted a big fat NO on this one though.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

YES !! I had something strange happen at Woodland Trails in Eaton and a similar incedent up around Georgian Bay on the french river. I also know what Bears look like. Tom


----------



## BobcatJB

100% yes

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd

I am an open minded person and have camped a lot growing up. I have seen some strange things however until one is caught and I see it with my own eyes I voted No.


----------



## sirwalleye

Absolutely! I have spent many hours in the woods and twice I have heard some odd noises. I did some research to see if I had heard a animal known to be in those parts nothing even came close until one night I was watching a show on Bigfoot and they played a suspected call that was recorded in an area not too far from my experiences and low and behold the recording was very similar to the call I had heard twice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme

Is there a Bigfoot....... anything is possible. Do I believe there are Bigfoot.... NO WAY. We're not talking about a 200 lb animal here. We're talking about something that when adult is reported to be between 8 and 11 feet tall. Something that large would have to weigh in the neighborhood of 500 to 800 pounds. Yet it's nimble and graceful by some eye witnesses accounts. Evidently fast enough to run down a deer, and light footed enough to leave only a few tracks. It's fearful of man, yet many reports say "it just looked at me and walked off. Even Grizzly bears run at the sight of man. I'd put a REAL Grizzly bear up against the imaginary Bigfoot any day of the week.

Anyhow...... if people want to believe in their existence, that's fine. You can believe all the "proof" that you want. But the facts are that there is no solid proof. Quoting legends is not proof. Indians and cavemen also drew pictures or had legends of men being carried off by birds.... I suppose Bigfoot believers would believe that as well.


----------



## ezbite

if he exist i bet hes a poacher.!%

i voted yes, simply because there is a lot of wilderness in north america where human foot has never stepped.


----------



## Eriesteamer

To the names list on these. Non but Canadian Yagi or Candian Big Foot was what they were refered to back in the 1950s. As all say they see them in Washington state up near the candian border. Now lean your ear this way and hear what I say. There as phony as a 3 dollar bill. Now there was a magazine ( True The Mans Magazine ) and if any articul they wrote up not be true rewarded say 1,000 or 10,000 to who ever had proof they where real. There money was as safe as locked in Fort Knox depositery. No one has yet prove one was true story the other magazines ran story on them to have something to read. I go with the True magazines that there pure bull crap. Will never say there real. As rest say why if there real no one finds any dead or a live. To who say they saw then put that boose bottle down get back to fishing or hunting or better wake up and smell the coffee. You over slept and had a bad dream. Maybe your wifes hairy legs rub you while asleep and your mind took it from there as a bed yagi. LOL


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

sirwalleye said:


> Absolutely! I have spent many hours in the woods and twice I have heard some odd noises. I did some research to see if I had heard a animal known to be in those parts nothing even came close until one night I was watching a show on Bigfoot and they played a suspected call that was recorded in an area not too far from my experiences and low and behold the recording was very similar to the call I had heard twice
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'd be rethinking my life if I knew a sasqautch was trying to mate me.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Eriesteamer said:


> To the names list on these. Non but Canadian Yagi or Candian Big Foot was what they were refered to back in the 1950s. As all say they see them in Washington state up near the candian border. Now lean your ear this way and hear what I say. There as phony as a 3 dollar bill. Now there was a magazine ( True The Mans Magazine ) and if any articul they wrote up not be true rewarded say 1,000 or 10,000 to who ever had proof they where real. There money was as safe as locked in Fort Knox depositery. No one has yet prove one was true story the other magazines ran story on them to have something to read. I go with the True magazines that there pure bull crap. Will never say there real. As rest say why if there real no one finds any dead or a live. To who say they saw then put that boose bottle down get back to fishing or hunting or better wake up and smell the coffee. You over slept and had a bad dream. Maybe your wifes hairy legs rub you while asleep and your mind took it from there as a bed yagi. LOL



HAHAHHA! HAiry legged wife = Bed Yagi man oh man.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Mushi, please don't do a poll for Santa next, I just couldn't take it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Mushi, please don't do a poll for Santa next, I just couldn't take it.


Dude, I've seen plenty of pics of Santa to know he's real. Don't even start that mess.


----------



## Mushijobah

Seen Santa camping along the Olentangy River this summer. Must have been his summer vacation!


----------



## BassAddict83

I'm with all guys who said if they actually did exist somebody would have shot one by now. I know A LOT of guys who have a passion for hunting and spend countless hours in the woods and would drop one without a moment of hesitation if they actually saw one. So what if they don't live in Ohio, you ask? There are passionate hunters all across the country... All across the world! And I'm pretty sure most of them believe they'd be set for life if they were the first person to bring hard evidence, such as a body, of a Bigfoot, Sasquatch, grassman, or whatever you want to call it, to the table. Yet, nobody has...

I'm going with a big fat NO! on this one. They don't exist.


----------



## Salmonid

In many places youd get jail time for shooting one and trust me, the state DNR/gov would confiscate it and your fame would be limited to hearsay and short lived and before long, you would be one of those kooky guys who people like you would be making fun of. LOL

Salmonid


----------



## deltaoscar

Put me down as a NO.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt

I am down for yes but I have been know to make a fake track or two on slow days fishing the creek.


----------



## Dave_E

Oh they're real!!!.

Once while night fishing, I hooked into the lochness monster. I landed him on a whole hotdog, size 6 octopus circle hook, and 4lb trilene.

From the woods, Bigfoot began throwing large boulders in an attempt to scare me from my quarry.

All of a sudden out of no where, a UFO appeared, beamed me aboard, and probed me. I yelled "NOT COOL ALIEN!!!!". They beamed me back to my house, but when I looked at my watch, it was off by 3 minutes.


----------



## Eriesteamer

If there still being put out soon we can exspect to see hairy the gayi ones being published as who but readers of comic books go for the bull that you can read in them. Move over Supperman, Spidy, and rest. Here comes harry the yagi.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Consider the following ARE at least KNOWN if unexplainable: Einstein himself PROVED that space is "curved" due to the proximity of very dense but not necessarily large objects. That at least twice since the 1970`s all 4 of the world`s atomicly powered clocks has suffered from a SIMUTANIOUS "lag", "hick up", or "irregularity" on TWO different occasions that simply cannot be rationally understood or even explained by our current understanding of physics; infact as we then and largely still understand physics it`s just IMPOSSIBLE in a 5 dimention (depth, width, lenght, mass and time ) existance to account for. That infact faster than light travel has already mathmatically proven by various particles under certain conditions. That "Star Trek" `anti matter` DOES exist if only nano seconds long as the result of the initial pulse of energy from the earth to clouds; at the instant of creation/ materialization it`s annilated by atmospheric gas molacules, allowing the much brighter return from cloud to ground pulse that we "see" as lightning. The "understanding" of our surroundings, Earth, the solar system and Universe at large that we are aware of is obviously FAR from complete...


----------



## reo

Salmonid said:


> In many places youd get jail time for shooting one and trust me, the state DNR/gov would confiscate it and your fame would be limited to hearsay and short lived and before long, you would be one of those kooky guys who people like you would be making fun of. LOL
> 
> Salmonid


There we go! Now were on to something. It is a government conspiracy that is hiding all the real squatch evedence!

The only thing that beats a good squatch thread is a poll that is followed by a good squatch thread......


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Dem squatches must have pretty good control over their wimminz cause I ain't never heard of a Larry gettin courted by a lonely lady squatch out in the woods.. You know what they say.. Once you go H.sapien, you never go back!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Salmonid said:


> In many places youd get jail time for shooting one and trust me, the state DNR/gov would confiscate it and your fame would be limited to hearsay and short lived and before long, you would be one of those kooky guys who people like you would be making fun of. LOL
> 
> Salmonid


Why would anyone run to the DNR with something like that? It'd be all over the news first trust me.


----------



## DC9781

Voted yes. When I find him I refuse to give any info to the Finding Bigfoot idiots on Animal Planet... Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## 9Left

Salmonid said:


> In many places youd get jail time for shooting one and trust me, the state DNR/gov would confiscate it and your fame would be limited to hearsay and short lived and before long, you would be one of those kooky guys who people like you would be making fun of. LOL
> 
> Salmonid


.... could you please show me the rulebook that shows a jail sentence for shooting sasquatch?????????


----------



## Salmonid

a 1 minute Google search showed it IS legal in Texas and also in 1969, Washington's Skamania County Board of Commissioners passed an ordinance setting out a $10,000 fine and five years in prison for anyone who killed a Bigfoot in the county. Most states have ordinances saying what you CAN shoot, Im sure if its not on the list, someone would find a way to fine, sue or imprison you after all, it is america....

Salmonid


----------



## BassAddict83

Salmonid said:


> a 1 minute Google search showed it IS legal in Texas and also in 1969, Washington's Skamania County Board of Commissioners passed an ordinance setting out a $10,000 fine and five years in prison for anyone who killed a Bigfoot in the county. Most states have ordinances saying what you CAN shoot, Im sure if its not on the list, someone would find a way to fine, sue or imprison you after all, it is america....
> 
> Salmonid


I won't argue with that BUT this is the first I've heard of these laws and I'd be willing to bet that most of the guys out there in the woods don't have a clue about these laws either. I'd also be willing to bet that even if some of them do they're going to shoot and then say, "I felt like my life was in danger." AND THEN we would hear about it on the news regardless of the outcome. The media would LOVE to jump all over one of those stories. 

And I'm not sure I can get behind the government conspiracy idea. I don't see a need for the government to keep the existence of Bigfoot a secret. Think about it... If there were hard evidence of a Bigfoot people would absolutely loose their minds! I'm not talking about rioting either. They would go out and buy every "Bigfoot defense" or "Bigfoot finding" product on the shelf. Heck there's not even a Zombie Apocalypse going on and the chances of one actually happening are pretty slim yet millions of people are preparing for it and it's doing wonders for the survival and firearms industries.


----------



## reo

BassAddict83 said:


> I won't argue with that BUT this is the first I've heard of these laws and I'd be willing to bet that most of the guys out there in the woods don't have a clue about these laws either. I'd also be willing to bet that even if some of them do they're going to shoot and then say, *"I felt like my life was in danger." *AND THEN we would hear about it on the news regardless of the outcome. The media would LOVE to jump all over one of those stories.
> 
> And I'm not sure I can get behind the government conspiracy idea. I don't see a need for the government to keep the existence of Bigfoot a secret. Think about it... If there were hard evidence of a Bigfoot people would absolutely loose their minds! I'm not talking about rioting either. They would go out and buy every "Bigfoot defense" or "Bigfoot finding" product on the shelf. Heck there's not even a Zombie Apocalypse going on and the chances of one actually happening are pretty slim yet millions of people are preparing for it and it's doing wonders for the survival and firearms industries.


The old *stand your ground against a squatch* rule!

BTW, the ENTIRE Zombie Apocalypse *WILL* be started when one person gets bitten by a squatch. That *IS* a fact but the gubment is suppressing this information to thwart widespread panic killing of squatches by the public.


----------



## reo

BTW II, remember those posts about the government buying huge amounts of ammo? Proof that the squatch induced Zombie Apocalypse is imminent. 
The facts are all laid out now.
Save yourselves while you still have time!


----------



## mischif

not to start a whole lot of nonsense going on in this thread but I just thought I would comment on how stubborn and close minded people are. Who are we to know if a big foot does or does not exist? Someone can believe in whatever they want, and it is not stupid to think a big foot does or doesn't exist because there is not 100% proof.

Let me ask you folks that say there is NO WAY a big foot could exist....are you religious? I am not religious at all but I am not against religion either (I am agnostic). It is okay for people to believe in a deity that created the world but when someone says that they think big foot exists...they are crazy. Anyway, didnt mean to bring religion into this, just wanted to shed some light from my point of view. Anyone can believe in whatever they want


----------



## reo

mischif said:


> not to start a whole lot of nonsense going on in this thread......[/QUOTE
> 
> Well you have no worries about being the one that starts it......


----------



## BassAddict83

mischif said:


> not to start a whole lot of nonsense going on in this thread but I just thought I would comment on how stubborn and close minded people are. Who are we to know if a big foot does or does not exist? Someone can believe in whatever they want, and it is not stupid to think a big foot does or doesn't exist because there is not 100% proof.
> 
> Let me ask you folks that say there is NO WAY a big foot could exist....are you religious? I am not religious at all but I am not against religion either (I am agnostic). It is okay for people to believe in a deity that created the world but when someone says that they think big foot exists...they are crazy. Anyway, didnt mean to bring religion into this, just wanted to shed some light from my point of view. Anyone can believe in whatever they want


This got me thinking... God and Bigfoot have one big thing in common.... Science has failed to prove they exist... 



And for the record I DO NOT think that someone who believes in Bigfoot is crazy. I just think they're wrong


----------



## coachfozz

Hey there are new species being discover all the time. The mountain gorilla is something that is hard to see and they exist so why not a squatch.

I say yes

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DC9781

reo said:


> BTW II, remember those posts about the government buying huge amounts of ammo? Proof that the squatch induced Zombie Apocalypse is imminent.
> The facts are all laid out now.
> Save yourselves while you still have time!


HAHA.. now that's funny. If I'm out hunting and Big Foot surfaces he may be on the bad end of huge amounts of ammo. If he is nice, then I might have him over for lunch. HAHAHA

On a serious note.. I voted yes simply because humans (Science) haven't been able to give a definitive list of all species. Why? Because there are to many unexplored areas so to me it is entirely possible that something like this species could exist. Science has been both wrong and right about many many things.


----------



## yonderfishin

If sasquatch lives then they also die , and no verifyable remains have ever been found. Sorry , but we would have found remains if they ever existed. They uncover huge amounts of dinosaur bones all over the place , dead millions of years , but no bigfoot bones , no dead bigfoots even though every yahoo in the woods would love to shoot one. Being open minded can be a good thing but being gullable never is.


----------



## Dfrenzy

Come on guys ever Eriesteamer doesn't believe in the Sasquatch. Big no for me but I would love to be the guy dressing up in the Sasquatch suit and getting a big laugh.


----------



## ezbite

yonderfishin said:


> If sasquatch lives then they also die , and no verifyable remains have ever been found. Sorry , but we would have found remains if they ever existed. They uncover huge amounts of dinosaur bones all over the place , dead millions of years , but no bigfoot bones , no dead bigfoots even though every yahoo in the woods would love to shoot one. Being open minded can be a good thing but being gullable never is.



they eat their dead, bones and all


----------



## Mushijobah

ezbite said:


> they eat their dead, bones and all


That must be it!!!

I think people get caught up in wishing and hoping that things greater than themselves exist, and will give some sort of meaning to an otherwise boring existence 

My friends, let's not look to the Northwoods for an imaginary apeman of sorts, let's look to the sky!....


----------



## dstiner86

Salmonid said:


> a 1 minute Google search showed it IS legal in Texas and also in 1969, Washington's Skamania County Board of Commissioners passed an ordinance setting out a $10,000 fine and five years in prison for anyone who killed a Bigfoot in the county. Most states have ordinances saying what you CAN shoot, Im sure if its not on the list, someone would find a way to fine, sue or imprison you after all, it is america....
> 
> Salmonid


This actually got me thinking about some of the ridiculous laws out there and just wanted to through out there if anyone plans on going to that state up north and happen to be in Detroit on a Sunday whatever you do..don't drag a dead horse down the streets..its only one certain street if i remember but just to be safe inside city limits push or roll your dead horse..don't drag it! (Hah sorry had too)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer

Here are 2 this magazines covers that was about my uncle Yeti LOL This magazine was lot bull stories as how I was attacked by Brown , Black and Gissley bears and of coares our hero the hunter wins as if not who then write up the story. LOL They pay for these stories. True The Mans Magzine was by far better and they offered up to say 10.000 if there stories be fiction like this magzine put out. This magazine was for older guys who as youngsters read Cinderella and Mother goose books LOL May 23 Popular Science was to have a storie on these hairy ralitives of mine. Any you can get back issue do so and try put it in here.


----------



## mischif

BassAddict83 said:


> This got me thinking... God and Bigfoot have one big thing in common.... Science has failed to prove they exist...
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record I DO NOT think that someone who believes in Bigfoot is crazy. I just think they're wrong


 science has yet to prove they don't exist either


----------



## wave warrior

i bothers me that 50% of people here are believers, and most likely are gun owners...things that make ya go HMMMM?:S


----------



## Snakecharmer

mischif said:


> *not to start a whole lot of nonsense going on in this thread *but I just thought I would comment on how stubborn and close minded people are. Who are we to know if a big foot does or does not exist? Someone can believe in whatever they want, and it is not stupid to think a big foot does or doesn't exist because there is not 100% proof.
> 
> Let me ask you folks that say there is NO WAY a big foot could exist....are you religious? I am not religious at all but I am not against religion either (I am agnostic). It is okay for people to believe in a deity that created the world but when someone says that they think big foot exists...they are crazy. Anyway, didnt mean to bring religion into this, just wanted to shed some light from my point of view. Anyone can believe in whatever they want


You are about 45 posts too late to worry about starting nonsense...


----------



## Bassbme

Do you ever wonder why reports from hunters that have reported seeing Bigfoot, you know the ones ..... the ones that say they will never go in the woods again because of their sighting? When interviewed they never mention how they heard it coming. It was just suddenly there? A 10' tall, 800 lb. beast that walks upright. That has big feet. Yet evidently walks through dried leaves without a sound. Or the people that say this same creature jumped down from a tree, and when you see the supposed tree.... the branches don't appear as if they could support a 200 lb. man, let alone an 800 lb. Bigfoot?

Do you ever wonder why Bigfoot has such short toes, for such a tall creature? Almost all of the castings you can view of Bigfoot tracks, show Bigfoot having short toes, in proportion to the size of its feet. Yet it has incredible balance. I find it extremely curious that it's evidently impossible to find a long string of Bigfoot tracks. You can find and follow the tracks of a deer through the words for hundreds of yards, but can't seem to find or follow the tracks of an 800 lb. Bigfoot for more than a few strides. 

I'd be curious to find out how many Bigfoot believers, believe in UFOs? Logic would say that they should. But I am sure that there a few, that don't. Of course the evidence that UFOs are real is far more substantial than the evidence of Bigfoot's existence. But I still bet there a few Bigfoot believers that don't believe aliens are visiting our planet. 

Is there a possibility that Bigfoot exists....... sure there is. Do I believe they exist. Nope. Do I believe UFO's exist. You betcha


----------



## BassAddict83

mischif said:


> science has yet to prove they don't exist either


I agree! 

Here's my problem with the comparison of the two though... God is of the spiritual world therefore science will never be able to prove his existence. It is strictly just something you have to believe in... Or not believe in. Bigfoot on the other hand is supposedly a physical being that lives, breathes, eats, sleeps, drops a duece, and dies. I would think that with as advanced as we are with technology and as far as we've gone in exploration that if Bigfoot did actually exist we would have some good hard scientific evidence by now that would prove it. I mean the thing is supposedly around 7 or 8 feet tall! And you mean to tell me that they are so perfect of a being that they cover every piece of evidence of their existence so we won't find them??? They're young have NEVER wandered off??? Never accidentally fallen into a lake or river and drowned??? Everyone says they might bury they're dead... Has a bear never got ahold of one, dragged it away from its family, ate it, and left some remains? Or better yet has a bear never killed mama squatch and left an orphan? how did that orphan know how to survive so perfectly under the radar? Are they so perfect that they have managed to dodge automobiles for over 100 years without one single accident??? Don't you find it odd that we only ever find ONE footprint at a time? Do they never walk together anywhere? Are they afraid to walk along a muddy river bank??? Or are they so perfect they can cover up every single track and make a river bank look as though nothing was ever there??? 

I can go on longer with this list of reasons these things couldn't possibly exist but hopefully people are getting the point.... To me God makes a lot more sense than the existence of Bigfoot.


----------



## DC9781

Bassbme said:


> Do you ever wonder why reports from hunters that have reported seeing Bigfoot, you know the ones ..... the ones that say they will never go in the woods again because of their sighting? When interviewed they never mention how they heard it coming. It was just suddenly there? A 10' tall, 800 lb. beast that walks upright. That has big feet. Yet evidently walks through dried leaves without a sound. Or the people that say this same creature jumped down from a tree, and when you see the supposed tree.... the branches don't appear as if they could support a 200 lb. man, let alone an 800 lb. Bigfoot?
> 
> Do you ever wonder why Bigfoot has such short toes, for such a tall creature? Almost all of the castings you can view of Bigfoot tracks, show Bigfoot having short toes, in proportion to the size of its feet. Yet it has incredible balance. I find it extremely curious that it's evidently impossible to find a long string of Bigfoot tracks. You can find and follow the tracks of a deer through the words for hundreds of yards, but can't seem to find or follow the tracks of an 800 lb. Bigfoot for more than a few strides.
> 
> I'd be curious to find out how many Bigfoot believers, believe in UFOs? Logic would say that they should. But I am sure that there a few, that don't. Of course the evidence that UFOs are real is far more substantial than the evidence of Bigfoot's existence. But I still bet there a few Bigfoot believers that don't believe aliens are visiting our planet.
> 
> Is there a possibility that Bigfoot exists....... sure there is. Do I believe they exist. Nope. Do I believe UFO's exist. You betcha


Long toes? It's Bigfoot not Bigtoes. 
The universe is way to big for us to be alone so yes I think there is certainly life beyond our planet.


----------



## sbreech

I think they are just Russian mail-order brides that the "owners" didn't like, drove them to the wilderness and dropped them off.


----------



## Bassbme

BassAddict83 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Here's my problem with the comparison of the two though... God is of the spiritual world therefore science will never be able to prove his existence. It is strictly just something you have to believe in... Or not believe in. Bigfoot on the other hand is supposedly a physical being that lives, breathes, eats, sleeps, drops a duece, and dies. I would think that with as advanced as we are with technology and as far as we've gone in exploration that if Bigfoot did actually exist we would have some good hard scientific evidence by now that would prove it. I mean the thing is supposedly around 7 or 8 feet tall! And you mean to tell me that they are so perfect of a being that they cover every piece of evidence of their existence so we won't find them??? They're young have NEVER wandered off??? Never accidentally fallen into a lake or river and drowned??? Everyone says they might bury they're dead... Has a bear never got ahold of one, dragged it away from its family, ate it, and left some remains? Or better yet has a bear never killed mama squatch and left an orphan? how did that orphan know how to survive so perfectly under the radar? Are they so perfect that they have managed to dodge automobiles for over 100 years without one single accident??? Don't you find it odd that we only ever find ONE footprint at a time? Do they never walk together anywhere? Are they afraid to walk along a muddy river bank??? Or are they so perfect they can cover up every single track and make a river bank look as though nothing was ever there???
> 
> I can go on longer with this list of reasons these things couldn't possibly exist but hopefully people are getting the point.... To me God makes a lot more sense than the existence of Bigfoot.


The award for the most well reasoned, and thought out post of this entire thread goes to ....... BassAddict83.


----------



## BigDaddy300

BassAddict83 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Here's my problem with the comparison of the two though... God is of the spiritual world therefore science will never be able to prove his existence. It is strictly just something you have to believe in... Or not believe in. Bigfoot on the other hand is supposedly a physical being that lives, breathes, eats, sleeps, drops a duece, and dies. I would think that with as advanced as we are with technology and as far as we've gone in exploration that if Bigfoot did actually exist we would have some good hard scientific evidence by now that would prove it. I mean the thing is supposedly around 7 or 8 feet tall! And you mean to tell me that they are so perfect of a being that they cover every piece of evidence of their existence so we won't find them??? They're young have NEVER wandered off??? Never accidentally fallen into a lake or river and drowned??? Everyone says they might bury they're dead... Has a bear never got ahold of one, dragged it away from its family, ate it, and left some remains? Or better yet has a bear never killed mama squatch and left an orphan? how did that orphan know how to survive so perfectly under the radar? Are they so perfect that they have managed to dodge automobiles for over 100 years without one single accident??? Don't you find it odd that we only ever find ONE footprint at a time? Do they never walk together anywhere? Are they afraid to walk along a muddy river bank??? Or are they so perfect they can cover up every single track and make a river bank look as though nothing was ever there???
> 
> I can go on longer with this list of reasons these things couldn't possibly exist but hopefully people are getting the point.... To me God makes a lot more sense than the existence of Bigfoot.


Maybe bigfoot goes back and forth between the spiritual world and this world


----------



## BigDaddy300

Bassbme said:


> Do you ever wonder why reports from hunters that have reported seeing Bigfoot, you know the ones ..... the ones that say they will never go in the woods again because of their sighting? When interviewed they never mention how they heard it coming. It was just suddenly there? A 10' tall, 800 lb. beast that walks upright. That has big feet. Yet evidently walks through dried leaves without a sound. Or the people that say this same creature jumped down from a tree, and when you see the supposed tree.... the branches don't appear as if they could support a 200 lb. man, let alone an 800 lb. Bigfoot?
> 
> Do you ever wonder why Bigfoot has such short toes, for such a tall creature? Almost all of the castings you can view of Bigfoot tracks, show Bigfoot having short toes, in proportion to the size of its feet. Yet it has incredible balance. I find it extremely curious that it's evidently impossible to find a long string of Bigfoot tracks. You can find and follow the tracks of a deer through the words for hundreds of yards, but can't seem to find or follow the tracks of an 800 lb. Bigfoot for more than a few strides.
> 
> I'd be curious to find out how many Bigfoot believers, believe in UFOs? Logic would say that they should. But I am sure that there a few, that don't. Of course the evidence that UFOs are real is far more substantial than the evidence of Bigfoot's existence. But I still bet there a few Bigfoot believers that don't believe aliens are visiting our planet.
> 
> Is there a possibility that Bigfoot exists....... sure there is. Do I believe they exist. Nope. Do I believe UFO's exist. You betcha


Maybe the bigfoots are aliens from these UFOs


----------



## buckzye11

I didn't read the whole thread because it's pointless to argue about something that doesn't exist.... But i was VERY surprised to see the poll results at a virtual dead heat. Apparently bigfoot does exist... in the MINDS of 50% taking this poll.


----------



## MuskieJim

buckzye11 said:


> Apparently bigfoot does exist... in the MINDS of 50% taking this poll.


Not DOES, but DID.


----------



## dstiner86

Since we all are talking about mythical creatures (even tho i believe in the possibilities he's still mythical) i thought id share this picture...its a REAL fish but its ugliness is something of mythical proportions ..
Alas meet the blobfish.. Whod here be proud they caught this?!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mischif

BassAddict83 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Here's my problem with the comparison of the two though... God is of the spiritual world therefore science will never be able to prove his existence. It is strictly just something you have to believe in... Or not believe in. Bigfoot on the other hand is supposedly a physical being that lives, breathes, eats, sleeps, drops a duece, and dies. I would think that with as advanced as we are with technology and as far as we've gone in exploration that if Bigfoot did actually exist we would have some good hard scientific evidence by now that would prove it. I mean the thing is supposedly around 7 or 8 feet tall! And you mean to tell me that they are so perfect of a being that they cover every piece of evidence of their existence so we won't find them??? They're young have NEVER wandered off??? Never accidentally fallen into a lake or river and drowned??? Everyone says they might bury they're dead... Has a bear never got ahold of one, dragged it away from its family, ate it, and left some remains? Or better yet has a bear never killed mama squatch and left an orphan? how did that orphan know how to survive so perfectly under the radar? Are they so perfect that they have managed to dodge automobiles for over 100 years without one single accident??? Don't you find it odd that we only ever find ONE footprint at a time? Do they never walk together anywhere? Are they afraid to walk along a muddy river bank??? Or are they so perfect they can cover up every single track and make a river bank look as though nothing was ever there???
> 
> I can go on longer with this list of reasons these things couldn't possibly exist but hopefully people are getting the point.... To me God makes a lot more sense than the existence of Bigfoot.



so it is easier for you to believe in a deity that created the world and all creatures within it, that is of a spiritual nature, that has never showed itself, and the only "proof" is a book that is a bunch of stories put together. It is easier for you to believe in that than a creature that could have existed in the past 1000 years (per rules of this thread) that shows a close resemblance to humans and the DNA shows that it is a hybrid human of sorts. I am not saying that bigfoot exists, or has existed but if I had to choose one of the two to devote my life to studying and proving it exists/existed to receive millions of dollars (just for arguments sake)  I would surely pick bigfoot, would you not? Also, "evidence" of big foot is not in any shortage, it is just that nobody believes the evidence. There are spottings, track marks, DNA, etc.... but everyone thinks each one is a hoax. There are already fossils of human giants that are found all the time, what if "sasquatch" was just a hybrid of one of these giants? Also, just to touch in on the alien side chatter going on, you are oblivious to how large outer space is if you do not think that other life exists out there.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

As has already been pointed out the mountain gorilla was called "a myth" by "experts' untill a body and a LIVE specimen were produced in 1908. The Komodo Dragon was called a myth until the same thing happened in 1911, 101 yrs ago. the cealocacthe (?) was pronounced "extinct" for over 60 MILLION yrs until several specimens were caught in the 1930s.


----------



## Mr. A

BigDaddy300 said:


> Maybe the bigfoots are aliens from these UFOs


There is the answer. Bigfoots (or is the plural bigfeet?) do exist, but they may not necessarily exist on our planet, just visit from time to time. Like Wookies! I think we're on to something here!

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## BassAddict83

mischif said:


> so it is easier for you to believe in a deity that created the world and all creatures within it, that is of a spiritual nature, that has never showed itself, and the only "proof" is a book that is a bunch of stories put together. It is easier for you to believe in that than a creature that could have existed in the past 1000 years (per rules of this thread) that shows a close resemblance to humans and the DNA shows that it is a hybrid human of sorts. I am not saying that bigfoot exists, or has existed but if I had to choose one of the two to devote my life to studying and proving it exists/existed to receive millions of dollars (just for arguments sake)  I would surely pick bigfoot, would you not? Also, "evidence" of big foot is not in any shortage, it is just that nobody believes the evidence. There are spottings, track marks, DNA, etc.... but everyone thinks each one is a hoax. There are already fossils of human giants that are found all the time, what if "sasquatch" was just a hybrid of one of these giants? Also, just to touch in on the alien side chatter going on, you are oblivious to how large outer space is if you do not think that other life exists out there.


To answer your question, yes, it is easier for me to believe that. As far as the human giants go... They're HUMAN giants. And that "story book" you mentioned even talks about them. The only thing with any sort of fossil record that even comes close to a Bigfoot is that of the Gigantopithecus which is said to have existed AT LEAST 100,000 yrs ago.... And that wasn't even in the Americas. It was in Asia and China.


----------



## sbreech

BassAddict83 said:


> To answer your question, yes, it is easier for me to believe that. As far as the human giants go... They're HUMAN *giants*. And that "story book" you mentioned even talks about them. The only thing with any sort of fossil record that even comes close to a Bigfoot is that of the *Gigantopithecus* which is said to have existed AT LEAST 100,000 yrs ago.... And that wasn't even in the Americas. It was in *Asia and China*.


Asia or China? They must have been the ancestors of Yao Ming...and he's the last of that line.


----------



## mischif

BassAddict83 said:


> To answer your question, yes, it is easier for me to believe that. As far as the human giants go... They're HUMAN giants. And that "story book" you mentioned even talks about them. The only thing with any sort of fossil record that even comes close to a Bigfoot is that of the Gigantopithecus which is said to have existed AT LEAST 100,000 yrs ago.... And that wasn't even in the Americas. It was in Asia and China.


Okay lets just talk a little bit about DNA here, you know those HUMAN giants we were talking about? If you were to take there DNA and compare it to the modern day humans DNA there may be similarities but the DNA would have different complementary strands and different amino acid sequences. The reason why I brought up the human giants was to compare the fact that a large "human like" creature is a very feasible idea to believe in. Can you argue the five years of research by the doctor that found the "big foot" DNA that shows that it is a hybrid HUMAN? So since you believe that there used to be human giants that roamed the earth I would think that hybrid human giants roaming the earth isn't out of the question either.


----------



## Mushijobah

buckzye11 said:


> ... But i was VERY surprised to see the poll results at a virtual dead heat. Apparently bigfoot does exist... in the MINDS of 50% taking this poll.


I am pretty shocked too!


----------



## ezbite

Looks like it might be time for me to bust out the video camera and put this puppy to rest


----------



## BassAddict83

mischif said:


> Okay lets just talk a little bit about DNA here, you know those HUMAN giants we were talking about? If you were to take there DNA and compare it to the modern day humans DNA there may be similarities but the DNA would have different complementary strands and different amino acid sequences. The reason why I brought up the human giants was to compare the fact that a large "human like" creature is a very feasible idea to believe in. Can you argue the five years of research by the doctor that found the "big foot" DNA that shows that it is a hybrid HUMAN? So since you believe that there used to be human giants that roamed the earth I would think that hybrid human giants roaming the earth isn't out of the question either.


Dr. Ketchum right? The chick who claims she has found proof that bigfoot exists... I absolutely LOVE this story! Because after doing further research I found that what Dr. Ketchum is trying to say is that Bigfoot has been having sexual intercourse with human women for about 15,000 years thus creating this "hybrid human". 

Sooooo..... this means that not only are they amazingly incredibly at hiding their 8-10 feet tall bodies, hiding their dead, keeping their young, sick, and old from exposing themselves, covering up any tracks they make, move silently through dry leaves, etc., etc., THEY ALSO kidnap our women, make sweet love to them, let them return to civilization where they go through a full pregnancy, give birth, raise this half person half bigfoot without anyone knowing or being suspicious, and then send their hybrid human child off into the woods to live the rest of their lives hiding from humans.....

And this has supposedly been going on for 15,000 YEARS!!!

Come on man.... 

I should also inform you that Dr. Ketchum's peers are claiming that it is very possible that whomever has handled this hair sample she claims she got her DNA sample from has probably contaminated it with their own DNA and THAT'S where the human strand comes from.


----------



## percidaeben

By the way. China is in Asia. Now please continue.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

mischif said:


> so it is easier for you to believe in a deity that created the world and all creatures within it, that is of a spiritual nature, that has never showed itself, and the only "proof" is a book that is a bunch of stories put together. It is easier for you to believe in that than a creature that could have existed in the past 1000 years (per rules of this thread) that shows a close resemblance to humans and the DNA shows that it is a hybrid human of sorts. I am not saying that bigfoot exists, or has existed but if I had to choose one of the two to devote my life to studying and proving it exists/existed to receive millions of dollars (just for arguments sake)  I would surely pick bigfoot, would you not? Also, "evidence" of big foot is not in any shortage, it is just that nobody believes the evidence. There are spottings, track marks, DNA, etc.... but everyone thinks each one is a hoax. There are already fossils of human giants that are found all the time, what if "sasquatch" was just a hybrid of one of these giants? Also, just to touch in on the alien side chatter going on, you are oblivious to how large outer space is if you do not think that other life exists out there.


I could waste my time and energy on EVERYTHING that could Possibly exist sure. Whats the point of that? Deal with the here and now. Bigfoot isn't going to guarantee you eternal life.. Or Can he? Is Bigfoot the Messiah? Could be, right guys? lol. So silly.
Unicorns
Leprechauns
Pots of Gold
CTHULU!!!
Magic??!!?!
The Invisible Man
The Swamp Thing
IT
Lets talk about how all those things COULD be real just because we can't "prove" they aren't. Lol.

The topic is now: Bigfoot is God because you can't prove it isn't true!!


----------



## mischif

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I could waste my time and energy on EVERYTHING that could Possibly exist sure. Whats the point of that? Deal with the here and now. Bigfoot isn't going to guarantee you eternal life.. Or Can he? Is Bigfoot the Messiah? Could be, right guys? lol. So silly.
> Unicorns
> Leprechauns
> Pots of Gold
> CTHULU!!!
> Magic??!!?!
> The Invisible Man
> The Swamp Thing
> IT
> Lets talk about how all those things COULD be real just because we can't "prove" they aren't. Lol.
> 
> The topic is now: Bigfoot is God because you can't prove it isn't true!!



Oh I see what you did there, using a huge amount of sarcasm to try and prove some kind of point that still does not make sense. This is why I did not want to get too involved in this thread but my stubborn nature made me do otherwise. Me and bassaddict are having very thought out conversations and I feel that we both have made some great points. Like I said before, I AM NOT SAYING THAT I THINK BIGFOOT EXISTS. I am just showing how individuals may think so and how they are not silly or stupid to think so. But then there are people like you Mr. Buckeye that just because someone is showing the other side of the fence, you have to try and ridicule them for it. Also, what is this eternal life blabber you are talking about? Nobody here has talked about eternal life or that bigfoot can grant such a thing. Yes, it is silly for you to talk about big foot and messiah in the same sentence, but I have not said anything to that extent. 

also this sentence is funny to me "Lets talk about how all those things COULD be real just because we can't "prove" they aren't. Lol." Do you know how science works? Almost all things that we have found in the world today are from research about things that we think exist and cannot prove they don't. There is this thing in science called an hypothesis....if you do not know what that is I will tell you...a hypothesis is when someone tries to come up with an explanation for some kind of phenomena based on research and experimentation. A hypothesis can NEVER be proven true, only false. Anyway, I seem to be getting off of my main point which is if we all thought that it was "silly" to try and prove the unproven we would not advance in technology and culture. So, Mr. Buckeye, you can stay close minded while I will continue to look at the world through open eyes and listen to thoughtful posts like the ones that bassaddict makes.


----------



## mischif

BassAddict83 said:


> Dr. Ketchum right? The chick who claims she has found proof that bigfoot exists... I absolutely LOVE this story! Because after doing further research I found that what Dr. Ketchum is trying to say is that Bigfoot has been having sexual intercourse with human women for about 15,000 years thus creating this "hybrid human".
> 
> Sooooo..... this means that not only are they amazingly incredibly at hiding their 8-10 feet tall bodies, hiding their dead, keeping their young, sick, and old from exposing themselves, covering up any tracks they make, move silently through dry leaves, etc., etc., THEY ALSO kidnap our women, make sweet love to them, let them return to civilization where they go through a full pregnancy, give birth, raise this half person half bigfoot without anyone knowing or being suspicious, and then send their hybrid human child off into the woods to live the rest of their lives hiding from humans.....
> 
> And this has supposedly been going on for 15,000 YEARS!!!
> 
> Come on man....
> 
> I should also inform you that Dr. Ketchum's peers are claiming that it is very possible that whomever has handled this hair sample she claims she got her DNA sample from has probably contaminated it with their own DNA and THAT'S where the human strand comes from.


some good points you got going on there, like I said in my previous post I was just giving you the other side of the fence to as why individuals may believe big foot exists. In my opinion I think that a big foot species has existed in the past 5000 years but if there were any left today they would be in areas of vast wilderness that humans do not step in. Like the crazy wilderness of canada or russia. The reason why I say this is because if they were around any type of reasonable human population, we would have stumbled upon one somewhere. I just like to debate


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I'm not going to take debating the Loch Ness Monster or Bigfoot or Chupacabra seriously at all. Sorry. I'm not wired that way.

I'll agree that Humans have many ancestors dating backs 100,000s of years but the fossil record shows they are long extinct. Lets talk about human evolution and see how many of these folks believe in that! I'd rather not 

p.s I'm a highly evolved relative of the **** Sapien called a Bed Yagi. Prove I'm not! 

Do Bigfeet go to Heaven?

What makes you think a different humanoid species has existed in the last 5000 years? Time to get scientific again please.


----------



## BassAddict83

mischif said:


> some good points you got going on there, like I said in my previous post I was just giving you the other side of the fence to as why individuals may believe big foot exists. In my opinion I think that a big foot species has existed in the past 5000 years but if there were any left today they would be in areas of vast wilderness that humans do not step in. Like the crazy wilderness of canada or russia. The reason why I say this is because if they were around any type of reasonable human population, we would have stumbled upon one somewhere. I just like to debate


I respect that and have thoroughly enjoyed this debate! I for one AM wired to argue my beliefs of the unknown and this has been a lot of fun. 

Till the next piece of Bigfoot evidence Sir!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

BassAddict83 said:


> I respect that and have thoroughly enjoyed this debate! I for one AM wired to argue my beliefs of the unknown and this has been a lot of fun.
> 
> Till the next piece of Bigfoot evidence Sir!


That's the thing.. It's not the unknown. Man has been to even the furthest reaches by land at this point. They are mostly finding variations what what's presently known not entirely new and different organisms. Especially 8 foot shaggy maned bipedal humanoids. We know there are remote tribes living in the amazon with very little outside human contact. Aborigines in the bush in Australia. We know which animals are able to exist in the Himalayas. No secrets there. The north and south poles. Here's the difference... Bigfoot is never spotted in any of those remote locations.. It's always in some much more traveled location like Salt Fork or southern Indiana.


----------



## sbreech

I think it amazing that highly trained nature observers with very sophisticated cameras and years of photographic experience getting rare and magnificent shots of elusive wildlife performing the most intimate and rare acts can't seem to remember to focus the dang camera whilst shooting bigfoot.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

sbreech said:


> I think it amazing that highly trained nature observers with very sophisticated cameras and years of photographic experience getting rare and magnificent shots of elusive wildlife performing the most intimate and rare acts can't seem to remember to focus the dang camera whilst shooting bigfoot.


So closed minded!!
:T


----------



## dmills4124

Mishif you have just prooven our point that they do exist by your point that someone would have run into some. What in the devil do you call all the peoples claims that they saw one, if they didnt, just because they werent in the vast wilderness of canada or russia. You rest my case that people have seen them but for some reason there are people in the world who lay dought to all those witnesses credibility.....because of location? Why is the science of bigfoot research only credible outside of the US?
your turns,ya'll
donm


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

dmills4124 said:


> Mishif you have just prooven our point that they do exist by your point that someone would have run into some. What in the devil do you call all the peoples claims that they saw one, if they didnt, just because they werent in the vast wilderness of canada or russia. You rest my case that people have seen them but for some reason there are people in the world who lay dought to all those witnesses credibility.....because of location? Why is the science of bigfoot research only credible outside of the US?
> your turns,ya'll
> donm


If I had ever seen a ghost, a bigfoot, a fairy or anything like that, trust me you would believe me. I wouldn't be calm about any of it. It would most likely change the world in which we know it. And I would be at the center of it. I wouldn't be able to sit still for the rest of my days. I've never met someone convincing in any manner. It's all the same story just told slightly different maybe. Off in the distance, I saw it, it saw me, it ran or I ran, maybe chased etc. Every single time. No one has been mauled by one. No one has shot one, No one has mated one. None of that. IF I saw one, you wouldn't be able to get me OUT OF THE WOODS. We'd be finding the thing. I wouldn't be able to stop. The rest of my life would be earnestly dedicated to finding whatever it was that I saw. I would have no other choice.


----------



## sbreech

MassillonBuckeye said:


> So closed minded!!
> :T


----------



## Mushijobah

Sorry yall. No good evidence. Please post some of your "good" evidence to try to and convince us....I for one need a good laugh!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yonderfishin

There are some pretty impressive accounts all through history about fairies or sprites and "little ground people" , etc. that if you research it and take these accounts at face value they would almost have even the toughest skeptic believing. Gold prospectors who swear on their life that some little fairy people showed them where the gold was or helped a lost person out of the woods. Im talking documented stories of people who appeared to be totally freaked out by the experience and even reported in books and mainstream newspapers of the time. No credible and undisputable evidence to show for it though just an intrigueing story. From fairies to bigfoot , ufo's to ghosts , people tend to see what they want to see and some part of us wants to believe the incredible.


----------



## mischif

dmills4124 said:


> Mishif you have just prooven our point that they do exist by your point that someone would have run into some. What in the devil do you call all the peoples claims that they saw one, if they didnt, just because they werent in the vast wilderness of canada or russia. You rest my case that people have seen them but for some reason there are people in the world who lay dought to all those witnesses credibility.....because of location? Why is the science of bigfoot research only credible outside of the US?
> your turns,ya'll
> donm



don, in one of my other posts when me and bassaddict were debating I already talked about this. I said that there is plenty of evidence of bigfoot it is just that everyone chooses not to believe it. It is hard for people to accept something that they have not seen themselves which makes complete sense. At the end of the day, until rise of the planet of the sasquatch comes to be, this is nothing more than a fun thread to spew our knowledge at each other.


----------



## IGbullshark

i say yes because of the "within 1000 years" stipulation. this country was complete wilderness back then so i definitely think it existed but not for hundreds of years.


----------



## buckzye11

We know that Saber-Tooth Tigers existed even though none of us has actually seen one... because we have bones to prove it. Although we have far less sets of Saber-Tooth Tiger bones total, then bigfoot sightings annually in the US... but we have no bigfoot bones...??? But yet we have managed to find the bones of pre-historic beasts. But no more then a fake finger in a Bhuddist temple in Nepal are all the bones we have of Mr. foot.
Sorry for being closed minded about this topic, but we got nothin.


----------



## yonderfishin

Big foot died in 1794 , and there is a good chance he was a relative of mine. 

http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM27TT_Thomas_Big_Foot_Spencer_2C_12


----------



## Pigsticker

I don't believe in tall tales like Pecos Bill, Santa, Easter Bunny, god, etc. So put me down for a resounding no.


----------



## Bulldawg

I believe he might have existed many years ago , but as far as in the present day ??? I think its all a crock of crap and an excuse for Animal Planet to make stupid shows with people chasing a "bigfoot" across the country . As a kid these stories and shows always facsinated me , but after so long I am becoming a skeptic . Your telling me some drunk hillbilly out poaching deer some night hasnt spotlighted one and shot it by now ?????? 

This is what bigfoot has turned into :
http://http://www.newser.com/story/152945/man-killed-while-posing-as-bigfoot.html


----------



## Dandrews

Im a Squatch agnosticunless of course they return to take over the world on the 21st after the Mayan apocalypse. Ill have a Squatch conversion if that happens.


----------



## Enthusiast

There is no solid evidence for the existence of bigfoot. Real evidence of bigfoot would be front page of every science publication in the world. Make that _real science_. All we need is a single actual hair, tooth or dropping to validate claims of the existence of bigfoot. 

Bigfoot falls into the realm of pseudo science. It's a pretty crowded realm inhabited by all sorts of creatures and phenomenon. It's harmless. If you want to believe it, be my guest.


----------



## dstiner86

Mushijobah said:


> Sorry yall. No good evidence. Please post some of your "good" evidence to try to and convince us....I for one need a good laugh!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Are you saying all the eyewitness encounters, pictures, and videos aren't solid proof enough?! i mean me and my buddies got a video of the Ohio grassman we got on trutv!!! Tv doesn't lie!!
(unless ur watching a political debate!)...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

Enthusiast said:


> There is no solid evidence for the existence of bigfoot. Real evidence of bigfoot would be front page of every science publication in the world. Make that _real science_. All we need is a single actual hair, tooth or dropping to validate claims of the existence of bigfoot.
> 
> Bigfoot falls into the realm of pseudo science. It's a pretty crowded realm inhabited by all sorts of creatures and phenomenon. It's harmless. If you want to believe it, be my guest.


I think i work with someone who's caught/lost many fish from this realm 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishaholic69

dstiner86 said:


> Are you saying all the eyewitness encounters, pictures, and videos aren't solid proof enough?! i mean me and my buddies got a video of the Ohio grassman we got on trutv!!! Tv doesn't lie!!
> (unless ur watching a political debate!)...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Do you have the video on youtube? I wanna see it!


----------



## reo

Sabre tooth tiger, giant beaver, cave bear, mastodon, mammoth and hundreds of other large creatures have inhabited this planet. We know this because of the fossil record and some have even been found frozen intact including a human in the Alps. But bigfoot is so elusive that he can hide all similar historic trace? Seriously?????


----------



## Fishaholic69

Plus they still find new species of animals all the time!


----------



## dstiner86

Fishaholic69 said:


> Do you have the video on youtube? I wanna see it!


Why Yes it is on Youtube ..
http://youtu.be/k_1UTHjcttY?t=6m27s
That should be the link for a 14 min vid of the a TruTV aired show call "Ultimate Encounters" i think i have it set up to start right before it begins with our story and clip..if not 6:27 into it should be good.. it starts mentioning my buddy who posted the original vid Nick Colopy and starts our story and even drops the location of Danville Ohio. As for the original Vid if you youtube search "Ohio Grassman Danville Ohio" you can find it its like a 17 minute clip.. we were inspired to get "authentic" footage after a monster guest aired a episode of the Ohio Grass Man and spoke of news clipping of storys of the bigfoot-esq beast around our town back in the early 1900 or something like that.. Enjoy!!
P.s. Proof enough!?


----------



## Mushijobah

dstiner86 said:


> Are you saying all the eyewitness encounters, pictures, and videos aren't solid proof enough?! i mean me and my buddies got a video of the Ohio grassman we got on trutv!!! Tv doesn't lie!!
> (unless ur watching a political debate!)...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm going to assume your post was a joke and laugh.....Hahahaha! If it wasn't a joke, well, same response!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86

Mushijobah said:


> I'm going to assume your post was a joke and laugh.....Hahahaha! If it wasn't a joke, well, same response!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If as in same response your asking if a video is on YouTube..see my.post i think right above yours lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah

dstiner86 said:


> If as in same response your asking if a video is on YouTube..see my.post i think right above yours lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I just wasted precious moments of my life watching that...shame on me I guess! And as you mentioned in your post, it is a "story"!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Watching Steve Harvey yesterday, he commented about this so called Bigfoot, His question is why do they only find one foot print when they do...Have to agree with him, If there was one out there someone would have shot one already...JIM....CL....


Hahs u got en keep lookin fools 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shroomhunter

OK Here's my Bigfoot story...believe it or not, don't really care. Wife and I are driving to Ohio Power(AEP ReCreationLand) to hunt Morel Mushrooms in April. NO WEED, BEER, LSD or any other drugs or alcohol whatsoever. Time was morning 8 -9AM. Driving down SR 284 South, almost to Young Hickory there is a small pond way down in a field to the West, looking right out the window. I always thought I'd like to walk down there, gotta be a 10LB bass in that pond. I longingly look down there everytime I drive by it and wonder. As I am driving by looking down there I see a dark object at the edge of the pond that is out of place and say to the Wife "I never seen that what the hell is it" as I slow down for a better look the damn thing stands up and walks off into the woods behind the pond. I can assure you it wasn't a bear, it stood up like a human and casually walked into the woods. We still talk about it to this day, this was before I discovered micro brews and was NOT under the influence of any drugs or alcohol. I'm not saying that it was Bigfoot but what the heck was it.....maybe The Wilds turned loose some Gorillas? I have had one other encounter but it wasn't a visual sighting, more of a feeling I was being watched as I hunted Morels and then stumbled upon a large pile of feces(yes POOP) that was full of hair and berries. Maybe another Morel hunter had hit the MOTHERLODE and wanted to scare me out of the spot, well it worked, I still get spooked everytime I get close to that area. 
Here's a challenge for you, drive down to Salt Fork, get off at the Kimbolton exit and drive down to the Kimbolton(N. Salem) ramp. Hang out until way past dark when there isn't another soul around and fish all alone, you might be surprised at what comes down for a drink, now there's a nite bite saugeye spot for you, it's all yours tough guy!!


----------



## Mushijobah

shroomhunter said:


> OK Here's my Bigfoot story...believe it or not, don't really care. Wife and I are driving to Ohio Power(AEP ReCreationLand) to hunt Morel Mushrooms in April. NO WEED, BEER, LSD or any other drugs or alcohol whatsoever. Time was morning 8 -9AM. Driving down SR 284 South, almost to Young Hickory there is a small pond way down in a field to the West, looking right out the window. I always thought I'd like to walk down there, gotta be a 10LB bass in that pond. I longingly look down there everytime I drive by it and wonder. As I am driving by looking down there I see a dark object at the edge of the pond that is out of place and say to the Wife "I never seen that what the hell is it" as I slow down for a better look the damn thing stands up and walks off into the woods behind the pond. I can assure you it wasn't a bear, it stood up like a human and casually walked into the woods. We still talk about it to this day, this was before I discovered micro brews and was NOT under the influence of any drugs or alcohol. I'm not saying that it was Bigfoot but what the heck was it.....maybe The Wilds turned loose some Gorillas? I have had one other encounter but it wasn't a visual sighting, more of a feeling I was being watched as I hunted Morels and then stumbled upon a large pile of feces(yes POOP) that was full of hair and berries. Maybe another Morel hunter had hit the MOTHERLODE and wanted to scare me out of the spot, well it worked, I still get spooked everytime I get close to that area.
> Here's a challenge for you, drive down to Salt Fork, get off at the Kimbolton exit and drive down to the Kimbolton(N. Salem) ramp. Hang out until way past dark when there isn't another soul around and fish all alone, you might be surprised at what comes down for a drink, now there's a nite bite saugeye spot for you, it's all yours tough guy!!


I've seen a UFO and that's no joke! South of Columbus on the scioto. Only grape soda and hot dogs in my system that night! Now that is a debate worth talking about 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah

Mushijobah said:


> I've seen a UFO and that's no joke! South of Columbus on the scioto. Only grape soda and hot dogs in my system that night! Now that is a debate worth talking about
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ok this is really weird. Just looked at a news website and noticed this....
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2012/12/10/unexplained-light-formation-spotted-above-sf-mission/

Pardon their language but that is literally exactly what I saw while fishing the scioto back in 2005.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86

Mushijobah said:


> I just wasted precious moments of my life watching that...shame on me I guess! And as you mentioned in your post, it is a "story"!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I hardly doubt the time was really wasted..i mean did u watch the whole part with it and not get a laugh when there "experts" talked ass if this video is 100% real

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CrappieTacos

This is ridiculous. 58% of you believe there is an 8-foot tall, stinky man-ape that would have to weigh in excess of 600 lbs sneaking around in the woods and we cant find it? Cmon. 

http://www.skepticblog.org/2011/09/01/sasquatch-the-quest/


----------



## pisces

I have a book called " The Bigfoot casebook"..it covers all the sightings ever recorded and has many first hand accounts of run ins with this creature. Very interesting book and some of the people are very trustworthy,from game wardens to police,to grandmothers out for a walk......


----------



## pisces

By the way ,just a few decades ago ( about 1910 or so) there was reports of big hairy creatures in Africa , and people were also laughed at. They were Gorillas........


----------



## Smead

> *And the thought recurs to me--if such a monstrous entity as the Master of the Monolith somehow survived its own unspeakably distant epoch so long--what nameless shapes may even now lurk in the dark places of the world?*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://contourmagazine.com/2011/11/29/dr-faustus-h-p-lovecraft-x-dr-seuss/


----------



## Smead

*The Grinch Who Stole CTHULHU*


----------



## BigDaddy300

This explains it! Knew I was onto something

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/0966610830/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books"]Silent Invasion: The Pennsylvania UFO-Bigfoot Casebook: Stan Gordon, Roger Marsh, Michael Coe: 9780966610833: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51E-PaKoPjL[/ame]


----------



## dmills4124

Fred53 and the others who keep asking why only one print is found at a time. On the finding bigfoot episode this season the detective(his full time profession) found 175 yards of continuous foot prints that were 53in apart. Last year there was a set of prints that continued more than 300 yards on an Oregon beach and Cliff (BFRO) was down there helping with the casts of everyone of them. There is two examples and the information is out there but since it hasnt made the 6 oclock news I am quessing they must not be news worthy. Thanks to the internet these siteings can sometimes be investigated with in min or hours instead of days or months before they found their way to an investigatory agency. There are many professional groups that are now doing highly skilled and technical investigations. How do the doughtors explane the police video cameras that have caught images of these creatures. Check out youtube and the net. The one mentioned on FB was not the only police video ever released to the public. I once again have to say that there are some really beautiful wide open national parks indian reservation and state lands that have never had a person walk on them let alone hunted for elusive "intelegent" creatures who dont want to be found. Again; the answers are out there, all we need do is open our eyes and look. I do have to agree with a comment about the BF show leaving just when they start to hear something Squachy. I wish they would just take the time to go get a super good picture. Has anyone ever heard or read a report of the one found with bad burns in a large forest fire that was taken by the government for medical care. The smoke jumpers in the area were told to keep their mouths shut. But thats getting too close to conspiracies for me and I dont want this thread to go that direction. What I was saying with that example is that highly trained people have seen them recently.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

dmills4124 said:


> But thats getting too close to conspiracies for me and I dont want this thread to go that direction.


Posted in a Bigfoot thread. Thats beautiful. I love you DonM! I hope hes real too and I hope I'm the one that finds him. I think we'd get along just fine. I bet they'd make good fishin buddies!


----------



## dmills4124

I am afraid I'ld have to teach him how to flip and jig fish and then personal hygiene or maybe old spice. yep that'll do it.
donm


----------



## dacrawdaddy

I read the report about the burned sasquatch rescued and attended to by fire fighters. It may have been on Oregon Bigfoot or Bigfoot Encounters.
There was also a couple sasquatch bodies found after the eruption of Mt.St. Helens. 
Daniel Boone claimed to have shot a "Yahoo" which is one of the names early settlers gave to what we today refer to as sasquatch. President Theodore Roosevelt claimed to have an encounter while hunting in Washington state. 
For those asking about bones. There have been teeth and a jawbone of a large forest ape found in China, it is known as Gigantopithicus. It is believed to have lived as early as 10,000 years ago. Giganto is believed to be the ancestor of sasquatch. Several things contribute to the lack of bones. Bones don't last long in the wild, very low population of a nomadic animal, and sasquatch bury their dead. A report by a teenage hunter many years ago claims to have seen 3 sasquatch covering a body with dirt and rocks.
Sasquatch is a very interesting mystery to say the least. The board is split almost 50/50,hmmm.


----------



## Mushijobah

Interesting fact I found out while rabbit hunting this afternoon:

Rabbits are not naturally afraid of humans and will not flush out of bushes if a human is nearby. When they flush from a bush, they are mistaking the human hunter for a bigfoot! Bigfoot feeds primarily on rabbit! Keep on voting


----------



## jlami

I think the bigger mystery is whether our not these people really believe in sasquatch or if they know they are being ridiculously goofy?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83

dacrawdaddy said:


> I read the report about the burned sasquatch rescued and attended to by fire fighters. It may have been on Oregon Bigfoot or Bigfoot Encounters.
> There was also a couple sasquatch bodies found after the eruption of Mt.St. Helens.
> Daniel Boone claimed to have shot a "Yahoo" which is one of the names early settlers gave to what we today refer to as sasquatch. President Theodore Roosevelt claimed to have an encounter while hunting in Washington state.
> For those asking about bones. There have been teeth and a jawbone of a large forest ape found in China, it is known as Gigantopithicus. It is believed to have lived as early as 10,000 years ago. Giganto is believed to be the ancestor of sasquatch. Several things contribute to the lack of bones. Bones don't last long in the wild, very low population of a nomadic animal, and sasquatch bury their dead. A report by a teenage hunter many years ago claims to have seen 3 sasquatch covering a body with dirt and rocks.
> Sasquatch is a very interesting mystery to say the least. The board is split almost 50/50,hmmm.


Roosevelt never claimed to have an encounter. All he did was share a story he heard from somebody else claiming to have an encounter. The story about the Mt. St. Helens squatches is also another second hand story. As far as the Gigantopithecus goes, I've already mentioned this earlier in this thread. It is a far stretch of the "believers" that it is the ancestor of bigfoot. And everything I've read says it existed at least 100,000 to 9,000,000 years ago in Asia. No fossil records of this beast on this side of world. I also read the report on the burned bigfoot. Although it was a fun story, it was also just too far fetched for me. Too many weird explanations for certain things. Everything from the bigfoot being cooperative with the EMTs and even trying to communicate with them to them driving it to the hospital in a utility truck instead of an ambulance. Let's also not forget that the government wanted to keep it a secret for fear that it would break Christians' hearts to finally realize the missing link had been found... I never did hear about Daniel Boone shooting a Bigfoot. What did he do with it? And as far as the teenage hunter that saw the three bigfeet covering a dead body.... You mean to tell me somebody saw a dead bigfoot, knew exactly where it was, and didn't do anything about it??? Why did he not go get the body? Or show somebody where it was? Or at least go get a camera, come back, and take a picture of the freakin' thing??? Once again we've hit the Bigfoot problem... It's all stories!!! Nothing ever adds up...


----------



## dmills4124

Here is a web site I found that has names of witnesses and the government entity involved. It started with a fathers eye witness report to his son. I know this is a bit of reading but it is large print and easy to understand. I would like for the readers to keep an open mind that all these reports just cant all be fiction. They all involve real historic events that can be verified. I am sure with the freedom of information act that the government will be more than willing to provide an honest account of what really happened at these locations. But, there might be some lines that are blacked out for security reasons. Just like we have all seen. At what point does it become real? All these reports from around the world cant be fiction or mis-identification. What does it take to convince people? I am also wondering why we havent had any reports this year in this state or surrounding states. Pa had one siteing in march 2012 and Mi had what looks like two reports around june of 2012. Did the drought have something to do with some kind of feeding pattern or is this a normal migratory pattern?
Need more input!
later
donm

http://sasquatch-pg.net/USMilitaryFtLewis.html


----------



## buckzye11

dmills4124 said:


> What does it take to convince people?


Bones or a body. But they are known(by a eyewitness teenage hunter) to bury their dead, so that makes that request impossible....


----------



## Smead

Well, it's obvious that they are being shielded from our investigations by inter-dimensional time travelers...probablely so the Freemasons can experiment on them in the secret underground bases run by the shadow government.

It has been realized, by sources who can not be identified due to security concerns, that Bigfeet would make formidable brain eating turbo zombies.


----------



## dacrawdaddy

Roosevelt relayed stories he had heard from others while in Washington but also experienced intimidation behavior first hand. As for what/why a teenage boy does or does not do, I have no answer.


----------



## cjbrown

sbreech said:


>


Hmmmm, she's kinda cute....


----------



## Blue Pike

cjbrown said:


> Hmmmm, she's kinda cute....


----------



## dmills4124

Here is the dashcam video that was shown on finding bigfoot Georgia. This was the analysis from a company that does dashcam investigations in canada. It is 8 min long and goes into much further detail than what was seen on the TV show. There are more and more of these images being caught on police vid cam. SO, tell me. Was it an elk, bear, horse, deer or person in a monkey suit? Oh on two legs? Maybe a figment of our imaginations. I know, it was actually a bat or a moth that was really close to the camera thats why it looks like an animal on two legs. What does everyone think. I think its a BIGFOOT. No question in my mind!
Till Later
donm


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Proven a hoax the next day when that officer went door to door in the area. 2 college kids staged it.

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_article.asp?id=626

Animal planet even nixed their plans to go to the area with one of their shows after the hoax was uncovered.


----------



## 9Left

dmills4124 said:


> Here is the dashcam video that was shown on finding bigfoot Georgia. This was the analysis from a company that does dashcam investigations in canada. It is 8 min long and goes into much further detail than what was seen on the TV show. There are more and more of these images being caught on police vid cam. SO, tell me. Was it an elk, bear, horse, deer or person in a monkey suit? Oh on two legs? Maybe a figment of our imaginations. I know, it was actually a bat or a moth that was really close to the camera thats why it looks like an animal on two legs. What does everyone think. I think its a BIGFOOT. No question in my mind!
> Till Later
> donm
> Dash Cam Bigfoot Sighting - Lumpkin Co. 5 16 09 .mp4 - YouTube


...and that video was lousy... blurry...BARELY could tell that anything crossed the road in the first place..so its obviously bigfoot.. right?


----------



## EnonEye

Look, when scientists find one, evaluate the DNA, classify it, and publish the findings in a scientific journal then I'll believe it. Until then... P-L-E-E-S-E! Incidently the voting is now 51% to 49%, strangely a familiar number from a recent national voting day in November. Coincidence?


----------



## Bassbme

EnonEye said:


> Look, when scientists find one, evaluate the DNA, classify it, and publish the findings in a scientific journal then I'll believe it. Until then... P-L-E-E-S-E! Incidently the voting is now 51% to 49%, strangely a familiar number from a recent national voting day in November. Coincidence?


LOL Things that make you go hmmm..... lol


----------



## Mushijobah

Bassbme said:


> LOL Things that make you go hmmm..... lol


I think you're on to something


----------



## Blue Pike

51% to 49% 

Could this be more than just a coincidence?
Is there more to this than meets the eye?

rolleyes::dont-know::eyeroll:


----------



## gerb

i just cant believe in it...finding ocean creatures a couple thousand feet down is one thing...obviously the technology is new, and there are so many depths of the sea that we've barely even tapped into...but we're talking about an 8ft tall harry and the henderson's beast on domestic soil. i just cant get down with how no solid evidence has ever been found.


----------



## buckzye11

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/12/1...ils-unearthed-near-las-vegas/?test=latestnews

They just found this Saber-Tooth cat in Las Vegas....... from 15,000 years ago. Maybe in 15,000 years we will be able to find some squatch bones Sorry i can't let this one go till i see a majority of the votes for No.... this is disturbing to me.
BTW i hope no Bigfeet are ever shot, it will be sad when the suit is taken off.


----------



## glasseyes

Not really surprised that it took 15,000 years to find bones of a prehistoric animal, kind of makes sense. I have to agree with gerb, with the technology we have today if there were such an animal running around the mountains a hunter or someone would have found or shot one by now. I have to admit if i were hunting and one of those things were to show itself I might get a little freaked out and start blasting without thinking. No I just can't believe they are for real, although I do watch the show once in awhile, good entertainment.


----------



## ezbite

me and supergirl and going as soon as theres a good snow pack.....


----------



## jt2

I voted yes.
I hope one day, someone somewhere can find real proof. And I can say I was right


----------



## dmills4124

Yeh I know. You are saying not more. Yep. Here is more. Might be real or not. Just darn interesting that the deer carcass looks very much like the one they showed on the mass walk about in the one episode. Just saying. Dont know what I'ld do. I think I would have to take a shower after I got home.
http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=33979
I have to wonder what part of these peoples imaginations is causing these things to happen, and how. Every native tribe has bigfoot legends in their history. Those stories are past down from generation to the next so that their history was/is not forgotten. Entertainment for the kids before there was TV or Radio? Hard to accept that cause which ones were true and which not.
Something else to think about on this fine Christmas mourning. 
Merry Christmas ya'll
donm


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Bigfoot threw a stick and knocked the hat right off his head! Nice!


----------



## Agitation Free

If 7,000,000,000 people can't find undeniable proof of one yet, how could 2 Sasquatch possibly find each other to procreate?


----------



## dmills4124

They have been finding undeniable proof for years but people still wont believe they exist. What the hech have these people and years of Indian tribes been finding and seeing. How many millions of indians seeing these over the years but we still think of them as MYTH. Microbes didnt exist because we couldnt see them with the naked EYE. An intelligent being that is smart enough to elude us and blend itself into its environment like a mountain lion and we still deny its is out there. We have tracks and credible eye witnesses with kill site from their hunts and still it must not be real. I just dont know what it will take.
JMTCW AGAIN
donm


----------



## 9Left

dmills4124 said:


> Yeh I know. You are saying not more. Yep. Here is more. Might be real or not. Just darn interesting that the deer carcass looks very much like the one they showed on the mass walk about in the one episode. Just saying. Dont know what I'ld do. I think I would have to take a shower after I got home.
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=33979
> I have to wonder what part of these peoples imaginations is causing these things to happen, and how. Every native tribe has bigfoot legends in their history. Those stories are past down from generation to the next so that their history was/is not forgotten. Entertainment for the kids before there was TV or Radio? Hard to accept that cause which ones were true and which not.
> Something else to think about on this fine Christmas mourning.
> Merry Christmas ya'll
> donm


....again...a story told by someone...no poop, no pee, and barbwire straight ripped in half without leaving a scratch on "bigfoot"..no blood..nothing ..and something with a 17" footprint is quick enough to catch a deer? yea...right.
then he has a "investigator "come out..his story is nothing but repeating whet the homeowner told him..never proved or agreed with anything..and whats up with waiting 6 months for a follow up "investigation"?? whadda bunc of BOLOGNa!!!!


----------



## 9Left

dmills4124 said:


> Every native tribe has bigfoot legends in their history.
> 
> ...every culture also has stories of santa claus too


----------



## Burks

If these Sasquatch sightings were all in one area, then maybe. But spread throughout the entire world, definitely no.


----------



## dmills4124

Although commercialized Saint Nicholas was a real person who handed out gifts to children in the past. A real live person. Just like the live creatures that the Hopi, Navaho, Apache, Yavapai, Zuni, Paiute, Pima and Cheyenne to mention just a few of the hundreds of tribes around arizona. They have stories of adult tribal members who were carried off by by these creatures. Later to be let go unhurt. I already mentioned the wall paintings documenting male, female and baby bigfoots. Our tribes here in the americas did not all speak the same language. Almost all had their own. This led to many indian wars.There are so many really cool things to learn out there. All one needs to have is an open mind. Again JMTCW
donm


----------



## 9Left

dmills4124 said:


> Although commercialized Saint Nicholas was a real person who handed out gifts to children in the past. A real live person. Just like the live creatures that the Hopi, Navaho, Apache, Yavapai, Zuni, Paiute, Pima and Cheyenne to mention just a few of the hundreds of tribes around arizona. They have stories of adult tribal members who were carried off by by these creatures. Later to be let go unhurt. I already mentioned the wall paintings documenting male, female and baby bigfoots. Our tribes here in the americas did not all speak the same language. Almost all had their own. This led to many indian wars.There are so many really cool things to learn out there. All one needs to have is an open mind. Again JMTCW
> donm


you are correct actually...i guess i was leaning more towards the whole flying reindeer sleighs and coming down the chimney thing


----------



## dmills4124

Santa, and the town in Oregon that has pizza, bigfoot and beer. Although commercialized I kinda like it. The Pizza and beer sounds good and I can really get my head around that, and well Bigfoots.....Why not?
They must be out there if there are enough siteings for a once a week get together. COOL! I just dont know why if that many people are seeing something that they cant get enough credible info to proove their existance beyond any dought. Does the logging industry have that much pull to shut down all the good evidence? Did Bruce Babbit and his Spotted Owl logging ban scare them bad enough to organize against anything that might get in their way?
Plausible, Maybe.
later
donm


----------



## deltaoscar

dmills4124 said:


> Yeh I know. You are saying not more. Yep. Here is more. Might be real or not. Just darn interesting that the deer carcass looks very much like the one they showed on the mass walk about in the one episode. Just saying. Dont know what I'ld do. I think I would have to take a shower after I got home.
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=33979
> I have to wonder what part of these peoples imaginations is causing these things to happen, and how. Every native tribe has bigfoot legends in their history. Those stories are past down from generation to the next so that their history was/is not forgotten. Entertainment for the kids before there was TV or Radio? Hard to accept that cause which ones were true and which not.
> Something else to think about on this fine Christmas mourning.
> Merry Christmas ya'll
> donm


I would think a predator as skilled and smart as squatch would not have to tear down trees and make all that noise while pursuing its prey. For all their predatory prowess they haven't learned that it's much easier, quieter and faster to go around trees instead of through them?

I would have to ask some of the tracking experts on here, but that footprint looks a little shallow to me, for something as heavy as a sqautch, in 2-3 inches of snow.

I couldn't find any specific weather data for Christiansburg, OH, but wunderground.com shows the following temperatures for the night of 2/6/09 at around 2300. Dayton 42F, Springfield 41F, Piqua and Bellefontaine both only list a daily low 21F. Also there wasn't a full moon until 2/9/09. I didn't have time to check on cloud cover and monthly snowfall amounts (contrary to what this post implies, I do have a life )

But it was investigated and confirmed, so what can I say? 

Silly squatch tricks, are for kids.


----------



## Bassbme

LOL You're not seriously presenting this story and the accompanying pictures in the link you provided as undeniable proof, are you? Did you even read the story? The "witness" found numerous foot prints leading to a deer kill, and that's the best picture of a track he could get? Ya know what those tracks look like to me? ... They look like rabbit tracks. It looks like a rabbit was sitting and then decided to get up and move. As far as that pile of deer bones and skin? That's clearly a deer butchered by a human and dumped in the woods. The "witness" said there were no entrails and no blood blood found by this "Bigfoot kill" What?........is Bigfoot a vampire that sucks the blood AND the entrails out of prey before sitting down to eat it? Or......... maybe Bigfoot carries a plastic table cloth with it and spreads it out on the ground before dismembering their prey. The jokes I'm making about this story pale in comparison to the joke that the story in that link tells. 

You realize a lot of the native Indian tribes that you're so fond of mentioning, also had stories of shape shifters? Men that could turn into a wolf, a bear..... an eagle? You mention stories told by Indian tribes of the southwest. Ever hear of Peyote cactus? When eaten, their buds are hallucinogenic. 

Unbelievable ..........lol


----------



## lil goose

Come on fella's with all the trail cams all over every inch of the woods someone would be on ogf with a picture saying "help me I.D. this" LOL


----------



## dmills4124

bassbme you have assumed quite a few things in what you said. Assumed the deer was killed on that spot. I would have guessed that it must have been killed someplace else and gutted near a stream to rinse out the blood and drop the core temp as fast as possible to preserve the meat. If a chimp in the wild can use a stick as a tool to get termites to eat I find it resonable to think that bigfoots can figuire out how to clean its kills with snow runoff or stream water. 
You mention one of the Indians beliefs in skinwalker. A ceremony performed by a medicineman. A medicineman is both a kind of doctor and very wise spiritual person in the tribe equal to a bishop in the catholic church or maybe even higher. Ever hear of the Catholic church doing an Exorcism at any time during the last 1500 years or the last 20? It wasnt just a fictional movie. Ridding a person or place that has been stalked by a skinwalker is a deeply religious and spiritual experience that many non-Indians have never seen yet participated in. The same as an Exorcism. Ever hear of a laymen who participated in or was allowed to watch an real exorcism. Few non-Indians have been invited to a sweat lodge cerimony either. 
Peyote has been used in a very minimal group of some tribes in the 4 corners area for religious purposes, YES. Petote comes from the mescal catus. I'm sure your aquainted with some of ther tequilla which is made from the same mescal cactus. Some of the very hard core tequilla drinkers buy it with a worm that has been put in the bottle before it was sealed. It too is a "Hallucinogen". LSD was one of the most popular hallucinogens of the 60's and 70's. One of its most famous proponents was Timothy Leary. The last time I heard him speak was at the Arizona State University when he gave a talk on political science in 1976. He claimed to have taken a bible into prison with him that had been soaked in LSD. That allowed him to "frie" or "trip" continualy the entire time he was encarcerated(5 years? or so). 
This is a world of wide wonderful things to learn and experience if one keeps an open mind. A covered glass is not going to be filled very easy with anything. The same as our minds. bassbme you brought up some very good points but just didnt take them far enough. LILGOOSE; I agree with you about the trailcams, I love the newest technology being used by the trail cameras with the 360 degree imaging and the ones that can be viewed from miles away and the settings changed without ever having to go get it. I do hope we soon get some strong images from one of these. I also find to cover the expansive wilderness that would be required is not very realistic, but I do like the way your thinking along those lines. Cost prohibitive I would think though.
Merry Christmas ya'll
donm


----------



## 9Left

dmills4124 said:


> bassbme you have assumed quite a few things in what you said. Assumed the deer was killed on that spot. I would have guessed that it must have been killed someplace else and gutted near a stream to rinse out the blood and drop the core temp as fast as possible to preserve the meat. If a chimp in the wild can use a stick as a tool to get termites to eat I find it resonable to think that bigfoots can figuire out how to clean its kills with snow runoff or stream water.
> You mention one of the Indians beliefs in skinwalker. A ceremony performed by a medicineman. A medicineman is both a kind of doctor and very wise spiritual person in the tribe equal to a bishop in the catholic church or maybe even higher. Ever hear of the Catholic church doing an Exorcism at any time during the last 1500 years or the last 20? It wasnt just a fictional movie. Ridding a person or place that has been stalked by a skinwalker is a deeply religious and spiritual experience that many non-Indians have never seen yet participated in. The same as an Exorcism. Ever hear of a laymen who participated in or was allowed to watch an real exorcism. Few non-Indians have been invited to a sweat lodge cerimony either.
> Peyote has been used in a very minimal group of some tribes in the 4 corners area for religious purposes, YES. Petote comes from the mescal catus. I'm sure your aquainted with some of ther tequilla which is made from the same mescal cactus. Some of the very hard core tequilla drinkers buy it with a worm that has been put in the bottle before it was sealed. It too is a "Hallucinogen". LSD was one of the most popular hallucinogens of the 60's and 70's. One of its most famous proponents was Timothy Leary. The last time I heard him speak was at the Arizona State University when he gave a talk on political science in 1976. He claimed to have taken a bible into prison with him that had been soaked in LSD. That allowed him to "frie" or "trip" continualy the entire time he was encarcerated(5 years? or so).
> This is a world of wide wonderful things to learn and experience if one keeps an open mind. A covered glass is not going to be filled very easy with anything. The same as our minds. bassbme you brought up some very good points but just didnt take them far enough. LILGOOSE; I agree with you about the trailcams, I love the newest technology being used by the trail cameras with the 360 degree imaging and the ones that can be viewed from miles away and the settings changed without ever having to go get it. I do hope we soon get some strong images from one of these. I also find to cover the expansive wilderness that would be required is not very realistic, but I do like the way your thinking along those lines. Cost prohibitive I would think though.
> Merry Christmas ya'll
> donm


..does it give you heartburn to be that full of it??... : ) not bein serious..just not a believer


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

About having an open mind. I don't agree. I think I have a very open mind and by not believing in and wasting time(other than here) on some as unlikely as Sasquatch, gives my opening a lot more time to think about and research stuff that actually matters.. Like the best deal on fishing gear and this snowblower I just bought not running then just plowed my drive! Until Sasquatch shows up at my door with a freakin snow shovel, I say it's for the birds. I could blow your mind with how open my mind is actually. I almost believe my grandmother was visited by aliens. She had no reason to lie and probably the most honest person I've ever known . Still coulda been a heck of a dream I dunno... I wish she was still alive, I'd call her and ask her about it.


----------



## streamstalker

If you keep your mind open all the time, it can get filled up with garbage and leave no room for things like facts and logic. I've seen it happen to a lot of people on this forum.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Hard to believe so many people swallow this nonsense.


----------



## dmills4124

I know. When Am I going to give it a Rest? Right?
Well Here is a 12 min YT video analysis of several videos from Russia and all over the USA useing both regular and FLIR cameras. It shows the very strong similarities of the creatures images. I pose this question. Who is making these suits of fur/latex(?) with so much detail starting with the Paterson/G video to the present day and distributing them with the detailed instructions on how to manuver in them so that every one is photographed the same without being caught by someone or a whistleblower like wikileaks. I really want to meet this genious.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=nZ_lbVCVd48&NR=1
The question has been asked here when will someone post an image from a game camera asking what is this. Ya'll tell me. What are these and is the science presented worth considering?
again JMTCW
donm


----------



## 9Left

.. . outta focus... only a head.. the guy has a gun and doesnt grab it just in case.. which is what ANYONE would do if that situation was REAL.... i wish i hould have that few minutes back that i wasted on that b.s. video


----------



## Dandrews

Bigfootehhh; Nessie, now that's another story. There have been credible sightings of Nessie in the Ohio River near the mouth of White Oak Creek...I'm serial.

http://theohioriver.com/2011/02/nessie-lives-in-the-ohio-river/


----------



## Bassbme

Dandrews said:


> ..I'm serial.


OGF's first Manbearpig sighting LOL


----------



## dacrawdaddy

Very interesting video, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dmills4124

Your welcome dacrawDaddy. I will continue to wonder how these BF fur suits and masks are being made, shipped, and worn useing the same walking technique, posture, arm swing and even the cupping of the hands all over the continent and Russia. The body mechanics can not be human because the proportions are to far off. Either these things are real or there is a genious in design, shipping, marketing, wilderness survival, and special ops. Yep the designer is definitely some kind of genious. I have seen some pics and videos that are fakes with out any dought. Some I question deeply. Others need more scientific scrutiny. But then again if they are prooved to be real they would need to be protected and studied. The economic impact to the logging industry alone would be devastating let alone the closing of wide areas of national forests, parks and state lands. I truely understand why so many people have found it easy to deny they exist. I just had not thought out the inconvenience it would put on so many people if they were real.
Once again JMTCW
donm


----------



## dmills4124

Massillonbuckeye; I have no idea where your going with that. PM me if you dont want to take up too much of this thread with our ideas/discussion. I am sorry but I dont have a clue what direction your heading with your last responce. Are you suggesting that the "what ifs" of these thoughts are, ?what?
My thoughts were if these are found to be real, how much area would they need to close? If they were seen in Yosemite Park, should they close the entire park or...how many acres? How would that affect the local economy? Would tourism there be closed to the park to protect them? How much money would be lost? I do see why it is much smarter to deny that they exist than to accept their reality.
Yep they're not real. Thats easier to deal with than all the prooving that they do and then dealing the aftermath. 
Cant ignore those facts. They're undeniable. Economics wins out every time.
Still dont understand the frogs and the Aunts with balls thing though.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## Bassbme

This thread is like the Finding Bigfoot show for me. I repeatedly tell myself that I'm never going to watch that ridiculous show again, or bother responding to Bigfoot threads again.... and I inevitably come back for more. I guess it's the whole car wreck thing..... you just gotta look. Although .... I have almost completely weaned myself from watching NASCAR racing because of the number of caution flags, so I may eventually stop watching. 

Since I'm watching..... may as well comment. You gotta be kidding .... that latest video link shows a real Bigfoot in any of the footage? As far as numerous people around the world coming up with authentic looking costumes..... have you been in a costume shop before? Ever watch the special effects show Face Off? It doesn't take a genius ...... 

And people matching the stride and motions of a Bigfoot? Bobo from Finding Bigfoot matches the stride and motions of the supposed Bigfoot in every one of the video recreations they do. Oh yeah...... Bobo has seen a Bigfoot, so he knows how they walk..... or maybe he's just watched the Patterson/Gimlin film a bazillion times. Funny...... even in the Bigfoot videos that are proven fakes..... the subject can walk like a Bigfoot. 

And even IF...... they are real..... and I'll never believe they are until I see one, or someone kills one..... why would you have to close any land off to humans because they are there? If someone is going to shoot one, they're going to shoot one whether or not they're protected, or in a national park, or forest..... or anywhere. Eagles are protected, but you're still allowed to go where they live, and look at them. 

To me the most laughable thing about it, is that it's been over 45 years since the Patterson/Gimlin film was shot, and it's still considered the most compelling and authentic video evidence of Bigfoot's existence. And that film is highly debatable. As far as all the eyewitness accounts..... your mind doesn't always see what your eyes do. 

One thing about protected species.......they usually eventually grow in numbers to where they become pests and they need to open at least a limited hunting season. I wonder what the cost of the permit would be?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

dmills4124 said:


> Massillonbuckeye; I have no idea where your going with that. PM me if you dont want to take up too much of this thread with our ideas/discussion. I am sorry but I dont have a clue what direction your heading with your last responce. Are you suggesting that the "what ifs" of these thoughts are, ?what?
> My thoughts were if these are found to be real, how much area would they need to close? If they were seen in Yosemite Park, should they close the entire park or...how many acres? How would that affect the local economy? Would tourism there be closed to the park to protect them? How much money would be lost? I do see why it is much smarter to deny that they exist than to accept their reality.
> Yep they're not real. Thats easier to deal with than all the prooving that they do and then dealing the aftermath.
> Cant ignore those facts. They're undeniable. Economics wins out every time.
> Still dont understand the frogs and the Aunts with balls thing though.
> later ya'll
> donm


I can honestly say I've never entertained the idea of how much anything gets allocated to something that doesn't exist.. How about Wolfman? If he were proved to be true? How much of the woods does he get? Mermaids?? Oh dear.. Off sea fishing has to stop. Aliens. Say we prove aliens exist. Is space theirs? I don't see the point of those discussions really. Lets cross that bridge if and when we get to it. Much more pressing issues in todays society to sit around wondering about stuff that most likely doesn't exist. I don't see the need of writing a new set of laws for something that you can't even prove exists. Prove it exists first then we'll talk.

Besides, we have plenty of protected woodlands where they can live now. Most of the sightings are in State Forests aren't they? Theres no logging happening there.

Until I hear stories of us crowding them out, them coming into town and digging through trash cans(think bears and us encroaching on their habitat) or being killed on the roads, I'll assume if the DO exist, they have plenty of space as it is.


----------



## dmills4124

I was assuming that they were found to exist. You havent been out west lately. The biggest and nearest reservoir to phx is Lake Pleasant. Every year they have an entire 50 mile stretch of the lake(called the Ajua fria river) that is shut off from public activities because a couple of Eagles nest near it. Not opened to the public till the young are grown. And all around the Snowflake, Showlow, Pinetop area is state forest, indian reservation and state land. There is a wood plant called a scruff oak that is like a weed that if cut down will regrow back to its 8 to 10 foot self in a year. They used the wood from it to make plywood, ABC ply and paper products(mostly TP). Bruce Babbit completely shut down the entire forestry industry in that area of Arizona and New Mexico to protect the Spotted Owl that lived in the area. Quess What? A few years after the towns had shut down and the industry all left with most of the people there was a lightning caused forest fire that burned some 21000 acres of prime Spotted Owl habitat. Wouldnt you know they found that the Spotted Owl started building their nests in the rooftops of the houses in the cities. What I am saying is if they find these BF to be real the government wont be able to keep their nose out of going overboard to protect them and study. Just like the Eagles and that darn Spotted Owl. Economic impact.....unknown. All that is IF they are real.
I am sorry but I for one have to believe that 2500 years of historical siteings cant be denied.
donm


----------



## jt2

our gov would hide this just like anything that could/would cause panic.

here's a video that's kind cool. its a little long though, but worth watching

http://youtu.be/mZDuCrN1mQw


----------



## LakeRaider

We actually created a BigFoot once. Swapped the mother in laws estrogin pills with testosterin pills. She actually grew some facial and chest hair!! Proof that they do exist today.  Raider


----------



## dmills4124

Ok one last question ya'll. If Les Stroud(Survivor Man) said he saw a sasquatch or better yet two of them and that he believed and new that they were real, would you be more inclined to to believe? If you were able to go with him filming for 2 to 4 weeks looking for them would you go with him? Again if he went out in the Pacific NW and came back with videos of these things would he be a liar or fraud working with the others? I may list the web address of a 25 min interview he did describing the ones he saw and about him doing a SurvivorMan bigfoot episode for the Discovery Channel. I am cautious about doing a quick link because of the language used by the interviewer. This is a family site. We do have rules to abide by. Not sure yet what I'll do regarding that. Any suggestions?
Waiting to see what the response is.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## streamstalker

dmills4124 said:


> This is a family site. We do have rules to abide by. Not sure yet what I'll do regarding that. Any suggestions?
> Waiting to see what the response is.
> later ya'll


Be careful about posting the video. I got 10 demerits the other day for posting a video. Next time I get put in time out.

To be fair, it was a Chris Rock video.


----------



## KaGee

Dmills....
If in doubt, always go with the safe bet. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I definately liked the white snapping turtle thread better....


----------



## wave warrior

dmills4124 said:


> Ok one last question ya'll. If Les Stroud(Survivor Man) said he saw a sasquatch or better yet two of them and that he believed and new that they were real, would you be more inclined to to believe? If you were able to go with him filming for 2 to 4 weeks looking for them would you go with him? Again if he went out in the Pacific NW and came back with videos of these things would he be a liar or fraud working with the others? I may list the web address of a 25 min interview he did describing the ones he saw and about him doing a SurvivorMan bigfoot episode for the Discovery Channel. I am cautious about doing a quick link because of the language used by the interviewer. This is a family site. We do have rules to abide by. Not sure yet what I'll do regarding that. Any suggestions?
> Waiting to see what the response is.
> later ya'll
> donm


reality shows arent REALLY reality...survivorman is as staged as they get!!!


----------



## deltaoscar

dmills4124 said:


> Ok one last question ya'll. If Les Stroud(Survivor Man) said he saw a sasquatch or better yet two of them and that he believed and new that they were real, would you be more inclined to to believe?


 No.



dmills4124 said:


> doing a SurvivorMan bigfoot episode for the Discovery Channel.


 I'd do an episode about Leprechauns if the Discovery Channel paid me to.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

oldstinkyguy said:


> I definately liked the white snapping turtle thread better....


No doubt! Good ole Markfish.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

deltaoscar said:


> No.
> 
> I'd do an episode about Leprechauns if the Discovery Channel paid me to.


There's a part of Mobile Alabama where they believe in leprechauns.. You can find that on the Internet as well. Must be real.






Wadda ya think?


----------



## E_Lin

MassillonBuckeye said:


> There's a part of Mobile Alabama where they believe in leprechauns.. You can find that on the Internet as well. Must be real.
> 
> Leprechaun in Mobile, Alabama - YouTube
> 
> Wadda ya think?


I remember seeing that Leprechaun video on Tosh.0
Hilarious!!!


----------



## nooffseason

MassillonBuckeye said:


> There's a part of Mobile Alabama where they believe in leprechauns.. You can find that on the Internet as well. Must be real.
> 
> Leprechaun in Mobile, Alabama - YouTube
> 
> Wadda ya think?


I hadn't seen that. That video was awesome. Right up there with Sweet Brown and Antoine Dodson!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

nooffseason said:


> I hadn't seen that. That video was awesome. Right up there with Sweet Brown and Antoine Dodson!


There's a couple remixes on YouTube as well. Yep, it's a classic


----------



## jt2

aint nobody got time for that


----------



## Mushijobah

Well this one stayed alive for much longer than expected. It is looking like the majority of OGF Voters in this thread say NO to the Squatch!


----------



## Ruminator

Actually with a 88 to 81 vote that's pretty close to neck-and-neck. :B

My answer is that they may have occurred; and depending upon whether or not there was a universal flood(deluge), and who really were the Nephilim?
And could the Sasquatch/ Bigfoot/Yetti/ etc. be descended from them? The correct answers(unknown) could raise the possibility.


----------



## Toolman

Mushijobah said:


> Well this one stayed alive for much longer than expected. It is looking like the majority of OGF Voters in this thread say NO to the Squatch!


I think its a bit disturbing that the vote was even close lol!

Tim


----------



## Agitation Free

Mushijobah said:


> Well this one stayed alive for much longer than expected. It is looking like the majority of OGF Voters in this thread say NO to the Squatch!


Finally I voted with the majority on something!


----------



## dmills4124

A lot of people wont and dont have the time to put in to the research, on the net, as to what has been going on investigating these creatures from many differant areas of expertise. Yes we know about the 5 year DNA study from one person. But there is nearly 100 others working on additional isolated samples at major universities and private venues not only in this country but around the world. 
Crypto-linquist is the title of someone who is an expert in the study of language, the structure that makes up from the mathematics to the other identifiers. This science is used identifying voice recordings from the amazon tribes to dolphins to sounds recorded by SETI and when the military breaks coded(scrambled)sounds picked up by our subs in the ocean depths. Here is a resent study by Scott Nelson(retired USN Cryto-linguist 17years). He includes in this report examples of recordings he has studied with his conclusions. Again he is not the only one doing these studies with the same results. This 12 min audio recording is full of scientific research. Note that the recordings of these sasquatch use parts of the sound spectrum that humans can not hear. Those sounds are called Infra Sounds. Infra sounds are used by Lions, elephants, wales and dolphins for communicating, hunting, warnings, and finding mates.
Please take the time to listen to what this man has to say. It is very informative as well as educational. I'm not sure how much it will help us catch fish, but here it is anyway. 
Just another dose of science. Remember that prior to the 1930's no one believed in gorillas and back in the early 1700's scientists thought that the northern lights were just myth because at that time they had not been seen for over 60 years because of the lack of sunspots. So since no scientist alive had seen any they didnt exist.
later
donm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=IeqWTsXSOFM&NR=1


----------



## Mushijobah

Toolman said:


> I think its a bit disturbing that the vote was even close lol!
> 
> Tim


I concur........


----------



## streamstalker

I just remembered something from my Statistics for Dummies class that I took many years ago. What we are seeing here is a classic case of _voluntary response bias_. In a voluntary response survey, as opposed to a random sampling survey, those who feel strongly about a subject are more likely to respond to the survey, thereby introducing bias into the results.

I would imagine that those who have gone so far out to the social fringe as to publically declare something so ___________ as a belief in bigfoot must feel very strongly about it; therefore, they would be far more likely to respond to a voluntary survey.

More than likely, this thread, which has had over 6,000 views, has probably had at least a thousand members view it. What we have found here is that 82 of them believe that on a continent which has been hunted and trapped from coast to coast for 200 years (not to mention the indians) with no documented corpse produced, a 7-8 foot stinky primate that likes to peep in windows exists.


----------



## All Eyes

Look for Bigfoot right from the comfort of your own home!
Here is a link to a site with many live streaming web cams set up in very remote areas of Arkansas in the Ozark Mountain range. Not necessarily intended to spot Squatches, but you never know when the big fella might make an appearance since the cams are so far off the beaten path.  They are actually live and they do work. Have fun!
http://useewildlife.com/


----------



## EnonEye

streamstalker said:


> imore than likely, this thread, which has had over 6,000 views, has probably had at least a thousand members view it. What we have found here is that 82 of them believe that on a continent which has been hunted and trapped from coast to coast for 200 years (not to mention the indians) with no documented corpse produced, a 7-8 foot stinky primate that likes to peep in windows exists.


now that right there is funnee:d


----------



## dmills4124

ALLEYES; Did you or has anyone else seen the 3 albino deer in the deerrun forest area? Way cool. At first they were the ones I saw and thought it was flir images but then it panned to the those massive bucks bedding down just chillin. Not flir.
later 
donm


----------



## Mushijobah

Thanks for bringing that up...voluntary response bias...I was thinking it but didn't have a term for it. Publicly declare something so....lol



streamstalker said:


> I just remembered something from my Statistics for Dummies class that I took many years ago. What we are seeing here is a classic case of _voluntary response bias_. In a voluntary response survey, as opposed to a random sampling survey, those who feel strongly about a subject are more likely to respond to the survey, thereby introducing bias into the results.
> 
> I would imagine that those who have gone so far out to the social fringe as to publically declare something so ___________ as a belief in bigfoot must feel very strongly about it; therefore, they would be far more likely to respond to a voluntary survey.
> 
> More than likely, this thread, which has had over 6,000 views, has probably had at least a thousand members view it. What we have found here is that 82 of them believe that on a continent which has been hunted and trapped from coast to coast for 200 years (not to mention the indians) with no documented corpse produced, a 7-8 foot stinky primate that likes to peep in windows exists.


----------



## jt2

my question is.... is at some point bigfoot is proven, whether though a frozen speciman or real live species, will everyone admit it then?


----------



## 9Left

jt2 said:


> my question is.... is at some point bigfoot is proven, whether though a frozen speciman or real live species, will everyone admit it then?


..well sure...if someone can produce a bigfoot BODY...an ACTUAL CORPSE or LIVE SPECIMEN..then yes..i"ll gladly admit that it exists and is real..until then...the B.S. flag is proudly waving


----------



## dmills4124

Fishlander75, If you will believe one that has been shot or captured why wont you believe one that has been recorded(captured) on film and audio. Audio as you know is just like fingerprints. Every persons and animals voice/vocalizations are unique to each individual. NO two are the same. All the animals that have been recorded are catalogued and identifiable according to there species also. From watching Finding Bigfoot I know that you have learned that the Bard Owl is the one animal sound that has been confused the most with Big Foot. But, After returning to the lab with their recordings they have been able to rule out those animals and isolate those of the BigGuy. Voice analisys has been accepted in courts for many years and has lead to convictions. If that science is good enough for people to accept for court why cant it be accepted for BigFoot creatures existance?
I just dont understand why it is so difficult to accept. 
later
donm


----------



## ezbite

ohio is 4th in the nation in reported big foot sightings... just sayin'


----------



## Mushijobah

Ohio is also 4th in the nation in everyday smokers!



ezbite said:


> ohio is 4th in the nation in reported big foot sightings... just sayin'


----------



## percidaeben

Huge human population/technology growth since the Highland Mountain Gorillas discovery so please stop this comparison.


----------



## ezbite

Mushijobah said:


> Ohio is also 4th in the nation in everyday smokers!


That's not bigfoots fault


----------



## Bassbme

dmills4124 said:


> Fishlander75, If you will believe one that has been shot or captured why wont you believe one that has been recorded(captured) on film and audio. Audio as you know is just like fingerprints. Every persons and animals voice/vocalizations are unique to each individual. NO two are the same. All the animals that have been recorded are catalogued and identifiable according to there species also. From watching Finding Bigfoot I know that you have learned that the Bard Owl is the one animal sound that has been confused the most with Big Foot. But, After returning to the lab with their recordings they have been able to rule out those animals and isolate those of the BigGuy. Voice analisys has been accepted in courts for many years and has lead to convictions. If that science is good enough for people to accept for court why cant it be accepted for BigFoot creatures existance?
> I just dont understand why it is so difficult to accept.
> later
> donm


Voice analysis is accepted in court as corroborating evidence because it is a direct comparison of the voice of a known individual. They are matching the recording of one voice, to the recording of the same voice. They aren't matching it to a species...... they're matching it to an individual of that species. In the case of humans, that would be **** sapiens.

The possibility of the existence of Big Foot isn't nearly has difficult to accept as the evidence that you and others present that supposedly verifies its existence.


----------



## shroomhunter

The pessimists have taken a commanding lead.

Was this poll started merely to ridicule those that have a different point of view, I see now that cigarette smokers are being picked on too.


----------



## ezbite

shroomhunter said:


> I see now that cigarette smokers are being picked on too.


im not picking on anyone, just defending the hairy guy


----------



## streamstalker

shroomhunter said:


> Was this poll started merely to ridicule those that have a different point of view, I see now that cigarette smokers are being picked on too.


No, it was meant to ridicule those with the _wrong _point of view. 

Ya know, bigfoot doesn't like cigarette smoke. You'd have a better chance of seeing him if you quit.


----------



## dmills4124

I agree and you have a better than average chance of bagging a deer, bear or elk if you are not smoking or have not been smoking. I would say they dont like cigarettes either. 
Although we could go out in the saltfork area and leave a pack of unopened marlboros on a stump as bait with a game camera overlooking and see if he takes them. Or better yet leave an apple next to it and see which one he takes. And dont forget the lighter.LOL
Has the subject of voice prints been challenged here in that each animals voice/vocalization is not like a fingerprint and unique to each individual? Also are you saying that animal sounds are not unique to specific species and used for identification?
Dont forget the bud light on the stump or at least a travel bottle of jack.
later
donm


----------



## Mushijobah

Why is everyone talking about cigarettes now? I was simply listing another thing Ohio is 4th "best" at


----------



## shroomhunter

dmills4124 said:


> I agree and you have a better than average chance of bagging a deer, bear or elk if you are not smoking or have not been smoking. I would say they dont like cigarettes either.
> Although we could go out in the saltfork area and leave a pack of unopened marlboros on a stump as bait with a game camera overlooking and see if he takes them. Or better yet leave an apple next to it and see which one he takes. And dont forget the lighter.LOL
> Has the subject of voice prints been challenged here in that each animals voice/vocalization is not like a fingerprint and unique to each individual? Also are you saying that animal sounds are not unique to specific species and used for identification?
> Dont forget the bud light on the stump or at least a travel bottle of jack.
> later
> donm


Leave him a good looking gal with the smokes and bottle of Bourbon, you know they like to mate with human females according to the DNA study


----------



## cmalinowski

I believe in them. Count me in. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmills4124

All right here it is. The words the believers were waiting for and the nons dont want to hear. On Dec 28 2012 a group of privately hired special forces(mercenaries) soldiers set up a trap and caught and tranquilized a Bigfoot. They have transported it to a secure facility for study and will decide if they will return it to the place of capture or what else they may decide. According to my digging on the net it sounds like this MR Smith who reported the capture was one of 6 people in the loop to be texted about the groups progress(QUantra Group). Untill they had a bigfoot it was to be called some name. When it was caught the code name would be "DAISEY". Mr. Smith recieved a text stating that "daisey was in the box". His next text told him they were moving it to the pre-determined location. They had decided that there would be no further communications untill their testing was completed. From further digging it appears that the Quandra Group intends on releasing a 3hour video of the capture and testing in 3 months. That video is now in production.
I can also find a few referances where Mr Smith has been called a Hoaxer on differant sites on the net. Time will tell. Here is the YT news blip;
donm


----------



## dmills4124

Let me add this from the MRBRC.
http://www.mid-americabigfoot.com/index.php/the-news/76-did-it-happen


----------



## All Eyes

This is 2013. We have cameras on Mars and yet the best evidence of Bigfoot we have is a shakey video shot in 1967? You gotta admit, that's kinda funny


----------



## E_Lin

dmills4124 said:


> Let me add this from the MRBRC.
> http://www.mid-americabigfoot.com/index.php/the-news/76-did-it-happen


So over three weeks ago someone is claiming to have caught a live bigfoot specimen? And in the time since they have not released any confirmation of what would be the biggest scientific discovery of the past couple centuries? Color me skeptical. If I had found incontrovertable evidence of the existence of bigfoot I would be on TV asap. But that's just me...


----------



## jjshbetz11

WHEW.... Now I know I will be sleeping a little easier for now on. Congrats on the capture.....the pics I have seen are amazing for sure. I just hope I don't get hunted down for leaking this pic










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes

That picture is so fake! If you look closely towards the bottom you can see a dog driving the van.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

jjshbetz11 said:


> WHEW.... Now I know I will be sleeping a little easier for now on. Congrats on the capture.....the pics I have seen are amazing for sure. I just hope I don't get hunted down for leaking this pic
> 
> View attachment 68897
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 That's the most believable pic or video I've seen yet! Wooooooow! LMAO!


----------



## dmills4124

In response to some statements on the other thread "BIGFOOT??"; The guys who said they were the ones in the Paterson Gimlon 1967 one min 8mm video. The monkey suit that the fakers lied about wearing was not even close to being the same as the image of the female sasquatch that paterson caught on tape. The walk can be repeated but the mechanics cannot. The angle from the knee to the foot and the center point on a human is approx 70 degrees and the same on a BF is 90 dgrees. The BF gate is one were the foot is thrown out to the side of the body and then back directly infront of the other foot flat on the ground with NO toe kick. The distance between prints of a walking BF is 45 to 48in and at a hurried step(just short of a run) that increases to between 65 and 70in again with out any toekick and flat. Then there are the Dermal ridges. In a human they go across the foot and in primates they go the length of the foot. Obviously these can only be found in silt or fine mud tracks and only visible under Microscopic interigation. The trackers out hear will know what I mean by toekick.
The miles of bigfoot prints that have been made into plaster casts can easily be differentiated from the fakes by the means I just stated. I know I just gave the fakers more ammunition to try to make fake prints and videos but the science with sus them out. I have no idea why the Finding Bigfoot show are only useing hoops and howels and treeknocking when they have recordings of actual conversations from these Bigfoots that could be used for soundblasting with better results. I am assuming that they arent useing them or they might be without filming it and putting it public on the TV show. The question has come up why there isnt any better videos than the P/G 1967 one min Vid. My answer to that is, there are plenty and they have used advanced technology to enhance and clearify the images but some people just will not accept them as real.. Yes there is lots more sound fact prooven by science and more to be released. 
And the quandry continues.
later
donm


----------



## Ronnie Mund

Dmills4124: You know Patterson and Gimlin went out in California looking for bigfoot so they could make a film to sell right. Then he took the footage and sold it to movie houses to make money and sold the rights to everyone and their mother's (basically committing fraud). Just on that information it screams to me that the guy hoaxed the film


----------



## 9Left

i heard bigfoot got hit by a car and died the other day..still cant find the body though...we can put this thread to rest now


----------



## CATMAN447

I know bigfoot is real. The other night I was driving down the highway. I had just finished my big gulp and really needed to make a pit stop. I saw a sign that said "rest area ahead." I didn't really want to stop at this particular rest area as it was heavily wooded and squatchy as hell. 

Long story short, my suspicions were correct. As I pulled into the rest area and exited the relative safety of my vehicle, I heard what had to be two squatches behind some bushes. I thought about making some squatch calls and wood knocks, but I figured I better just get out of there and get back on the road.

Squatches are very real!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11

CATMAN447 said:


> I know bigfoot is real. The other night I was driving down the highway. I had just finished my big gulp and really needed to make a pit stop. I saw a sign that said "rest area ahead." I didn't really want to stop at this particular rest area as it was heavily wooded and squatchy as hell.
> 
> Long story short, my suspicions were correct. As I pulled into the rest area and exited the relative safety of my vehicle, I heard what had to be two squatches behind some bushes. I thought about making some squatch calls and wood knocks, but I figured I better just get out of there and get back on the road.
> 
> Squatches are very real!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That was just bobo and that other guy...they spent one too many nights alone together in the woods.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EnonEye

From the amount of hair left on the public bathroom toilet I saw this morning I am now a firm believer. It would not be possible for a human being to have left that much hair on a toilet seat. Apparently the woods isn't good enough anymore. These SOB's have now invaded public restrooms. Can I change my vote?:T


----------



## Harbor Hunter

No,I do not believe in Sasquatch,UFO's/Aliens,Mayan Doomsday prophecies,One World Order conspiracies,Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny.If Sasquatch truly existed,one would've been taken by now either dead or alive,that's just common sense.


----------



## 9Left

yahooooo...the no's are definitely takin the lead here!!!


----------



## kmolloh2

The best evidence I think for Bigfoot's existence is that a number of cultures that have stories about some giant ape thing generations old. They have found Native American cave drawings that date back 100's of years, and even Native Americans today believe it's real, and I feel like they wouldn't believe in such crap unless they had a reason.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

Yeah,it's called peyote.


----------



## streamstalker

kmolloh2 said:


> The best evidence I think for Bigfoot's existence is that a number of cultures that have stories about some giant ape thing generations old. They have found Native American cave drawings that date back 100's of years, and even Native Americans today believe it's real, and I feel like they wouldn't believe in such crap unless they had a reason.


Most cultures also have legends of dragons, giants, cyclops, zombies, faeries, bogeymen, etc.


----------



## jjshbetz11

Harbor Hunter said:


> Yeah,it's called peyote.


Lol!!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11

Here, put this piece of paper in your mouth and you will see all the mystical creatures that you can take.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Tator Tot

It was fact that the sun revolved around the world. 
It was fact that the world was flat.
It was fact that man would never fly.
It was fact that man would never enter space.
It was fact that Columbus discovered America.

It is fact that every year new species are being found...to include the Silver Backs...that was fact that they didn't exist.

Thousands and thousands of sightings...is it fact that they are all lying?

Numerous cultures have this interwoven in their beliefs...Fact.

Close mindedness brings closeminded results..and ultimately surprise and stammering after they realize they are wrong.

I have never seen Big Foot. 

I have never seen air.

I have never seen God.

So those who mock and try to discredit those who believe, understand, history has shown us that those type of people have been proven WRONG, over and over and over and over....

John.


----------



## M.Magis

The Tator Tot said:


> It was fact that the sun revolved around the world.
> It was fact that the world was flat.
> It was fact that man would never fly.
> It was fact that man would never enter space.
> It was fact that Columbus discovered America.
> 
> .


I have no idea why Im getting involved in this, but it should be pointed out that none of these things were ever facts, they were opinions or beliefs.


----------



## Mushijobah

kmolloh2 said:


> The best evidence I think for Bigfoot's existence is that a number of cultures that have stories about some giant ape thing generations old. They have found Native American cave drawings that date back 100's of years, and even Native Americans today believe it's real, and I feel like they wouldn't believe in such crap unless they had a reason.





Harbor Hunter said:


> Yeah,it's called peyote.


hahahaaaaa best post in a while.


----------



## The Tator Tot

They were opinions or beliefs that were considered "fact". John.


----------



## jt2

The Tator Tot said:


> It was fact that Columbus discovered America.
> .



although people see this as fact, its actually a false statement.

Before Columbus, was the Vikings.... before them was native americans, which ironically it has been proven that native americans, Hispanics and Asians all share a dominate gene which links them all together as man left Africa and made his trip through Asia, across the tunda of Alaska, down Canada, along the west coast of America, down to South America. But that's not were talking about is it


----------



## The Tator Tot

jt2...I think you are reading what I've written in a way that you are thinking I'm stating these as actual "facts"...that couldn't be further from my point. Listing them as "facts" I was demonstrating that what was once considered "fact" actually is "false".....i.e.....stating that Columbus discovered America as fact, I was implying that this was not the case...for we now know that there were far more civilizations that were here waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay before Columbus.
Maybe re-read my post under this light and you'll get the point I'm making. John.


----------



## DMinn Angler

I thought I saw a sasquach once...turns out it was just Randy Lerner


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Way too lose with the "facts" I'd say. We aren't that way any longer. We have science. While we can't prove the Non existence of Bigfoot, we can estimate the probability to a point to which it might as well be proven they don't exist at this present time. For all intents and purposes. Especially when it comes to writing law..........................


----------



## Snakecharmer

Not only Daisy but Buster is in the box....stay tuned...


----------



## The Tator Tot

The facts were meant to be loose...a point being made that what is considered fact often turns out to be false....the majority of people believe that Bigfoot is not real...a fact in their minds. History has shown us that these alleged "facts" were actually false...I can't prove Bigfoot exists, but I've found nobody who can prove Bigfoot doesn't exist. So for anyone to lable or belittle those who "believe" Bigfoot exists is just another example of our past where people were proven wrong over and over and over.

If a person is not open-minded then that person is close-minded and close-minded peopole hinder the process of truth.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

The Tator Tot said:


> The facts were meant to be loose...a point being made that what is considered fact often turns out to be false....the majority of people believe that Bigfoot is not real...a fact in their minds. History has shown us that these alleged "facts" were actually false...I can't prove Bigfoot exists, but I've found nobody who can prove Bigfoot doesn't exist. So for anyone to lable or belittle those who "believe" Bigfoot exists is just another example of our past where people were proven wrong over and over and over.
> 
> If a person is not open-minded then that person is close-minded and close-minded peopole hinder the process of truth.


The process of the truth: The burden of proof falls on the accuser/person making the claim. So we kinda have it backwards here, you can't do that!

Can't be a FACT in your mind because its not proven. Probability extremely low. Like almost nil. But to say 100% for sure absolutely FACT then thats a little careless as well. Unnecessary to make that claim though. When we say they don't exist that doesn't mean we have proof. We don't need the proof, you do. The burden of proof falls on the person making the claim. The probability that they exist is so low its implausible and really pointless to even talk about. We are talking about the history and evolution of Man if anything. If bigfoot Did exist, we'd be calling it the "missing link" or at least a "Huge chunk of the unknown" and it'd be a much bigger story than Harry Henderson stealing away and making with some of our wimmenz somehow to create a super secret race of his own undetectable by all modern human advances. It would likely change the world and history as we know it. 


How many of these people that believe in Bigfoot believe in Human Evolution? Mushi, I think we need a new poll. 

Silly anecdote warning:
I don't have to make much of an argument that millions of microscopic electric blue elephants are angry and stampeding on everyones thumbnails do I? I say its true and fact and you have to prove it not to be. No that's absurd. The burden of proof would be on me to prove it was happening. Which should be pretty easy with a microscope. We're saying it should be pretty easy to find such a large mammalian lifeform with the proliferation of cameras and data recording devices/satellite/general ability to navigate the globe. Not much land that man hasn't set his eyes on. The ocean is a different story. I've always loved the movie The Abyss..  That pink fluid you could breathe was pretty awesome!


----------



## E_Lin

I just watched a clip from the show "Finding Bigfoot", and on it they were interviewing a partially blind woman who claimed to have witnessed Bigfoot by hearing and smelling it. The guys on the show nodded their heads and agreed it was very solid witness. 

So a reliable witness is somebody who with poor vision...
Does anyone else find this as humorous as I do?
Watch the latest episode of "Best Week Ever" if you don't believe me.


----------



## The Tator Tot

I'm with ya on what you've said here. I believe the number one point I'm trying to make is when others, who disagree with someone else's belief(s) (fact or not), resort to mocking or belittling those they disagree with. I find this troubling and also a monumental hindurance to the truth...whatever that may be. That goes for politics, religion, race, and even fishing. I understand that we're all trying to pass time and have a good time doing it, but when the outright belittling of others occurs, I for one am not afraid to call them out on it. Again, I'm with ya on your points...I'm just makn another all-together point. Good bantering with ya. John.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I agree. No need to get nasty and I think the thread has stayed pretty light for the most part.. BUUUuuttttttttt.... You have a choice in what you choose to believe in.... You can pick your religion(lol scientology) and politics(lol Sarah Palin!) and Fishing(Lol Carp) but you can't pick your race 

**********disclaimer. I love Scientology, Sarah Palin and Carp, not necessarily in that order. No animals, politicians or body invading space parasites were harmed while making this thread.********************


----------



## The Tator Tot

Finally...somebody got me to crack a smile...good stuff.


----------



## yonderfishin

This has been a fun thread to read.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

The disclaimer was hilarious !


----------



## workmana220

I think I can solve this, next time it snows I will just follow his (Sasquatch) large foot prints to his house. Then ask to come in and take pictures of him and his family. Not trying to be a jerk but, get the point? Lets just be logical, all mammals leave tracts that can be trailed.


----------



## postalhunter1

There is no Bigfoot, their never was, and never will be. They will never catch or shoot one because they don't exist.... Just my opinion though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmills4124

SORRY FOR THE LONG SILENCE FOLKS....AT&T COULDNT FIND A WAY TO KEEP MY NEW SERVICE CONNECTED FOR THE LAST 10 DAYS....BUT I'M BAAACK, and WITH LOTS TO CORRECT/SAY.
JT2 most of what you said is true. I must correct you on your statement that life migrated from Africa thru asia. It has recently been astablished thru DNA pairings that we in the Americas and Europe have Asian DNA and that the Afrian continental area has a slightly differant Pairing. There are genomes that african continent inhabitants have that are not present here. If life started there comming this way we would all have those same genomes. The change happened there after humans arrived.
Here's a thaught for everyone to ponder, Who first stated "The smartest animal in the world is the one that has not yet been discovered by man"? Hint it was not BOBO.
MassillonBuckeye; I find it hard to believe you have traveled around this country very much or spent some time just looking around. If you had you would know that there is plenty of this country that modern man has yet to have laid a foot on. at one time I would have agreed with you but we dont have the numbers of native american transiant tribes nor the numbers of trappers in our wilds that we had 100 or even 200 years ago. 
Oh and for those of you who say there is no proof of sasquatch. There is plenty . You just refuse to accept the scientific facts that have been laid out including the images and witnesses. According to some, here, you are calling the witnesses liars and lunatics because bigfoots dont exist. Right?
More to come.
donm


----------



## The Tator Tot

Spot on dmills....spot on. As I've stated before, people are quick to condemn, mock and ridicule that which they don't understand. I receive the same mocking from people in my life when I say I believe in God and Jesus...typical answer will be to go play with my make believe friend or something along those lines. People have ALWAYS been this way when they encounter something they can't explain. Good post. John.


----------



## imalt

workmana220 said:


> I think I can solve this, next time it snows I will just follow his (Sasquatch) large foot prints to his house. Then ask to come in and take pictures of him and his family. Not trying to be a jerk but, get the point? Lets just be logical, all mammals leave tracts that can be trailed.


That doesn't work I watched a show a couple weeks back that said they hop from rock to rock so they don't leave tracks in the snow. whether you believe or not some of the crap they come up with on that show is hilarious.


----------



## Mushijobah

This has been an interesting thread. Quite frankly the poll results were a bit surprising. My only question: why are people who believe in bigfoot taking so much offense to benign posts and jokes by non believers? Imagine how stupid they will feel when someone actually finds a bigfoot and they are proven wrong...  Lighten up!

Anyways, thank you all for participating!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Harbor Hunter

The only way I would ever believe these creatures exist,or ever existed would be if it could be proven that they're at least 90% human.No animal would have either the mental,or instinctual intelligence to remain virtually undiscovered this late in history.Sure I know some of you will say there's new species of creatures still being found today,buuuuut Bigfoot doesn't reside 20 miles deep in the ocean,or in some undiscovered valley in the Amazon.No,he allegedly prefers rural America,where everything from a Moose down to a titmouse has been discovered.Someone said on here that there's places in the USA that's still undiscovered,care to speculate where these areas are,with proof? This is 2013 right? Unless you're talking about the Lost Dutchman's Mine in Arizona,I doubt if there's much acreage left to be discovered out there.Maybe I'm on to something there,the Dutchman's mine,Bigfoot,Native Americans.Many western NA's claim that giant beings live underground to this day.There you go,Bigfoot residing in a mine that's as mystical as they are,find the mine-the gold and Bigfoot would be yours!


----------



## bassinator_oh

Since we're on the subject of the paranormal, what I have to say wouldn't be considered weird. In my culture, bigfoot is known as a yeti. As a child, my grandpa and my father would pass on down stories about the yeti as a bed time legend. I however have never witnessed a yeti in person(I came to America at 8 months old), but my elders have claimed to. My people are from the Laos, Thailand region. Yeti encounters are nothing new there, in fact it would be considered normal unlike it is here in the US. This region is mostly made up of dense jungles and mountains, a prime habitat for a yeti. Our ancestors say that the yeti has supernatural abilities and that they are not from this dimension, but they can shapeshift and pass from our dimension into theirs, thus avoid being captured. You americans call these creatures reptilians. These creatures are nothing new to easterners but it's highly suppressed by westerners for some reason. I don't believe this creature to exist in america because the habitat doesn't suit it, but there might be rare cases. Well that is our legend of the bigfoot.


----------



## dmills4124

Harbor hunter; You are takeing this thread in an entirely differant direction of which you are incorrect in the information you are insinuating. The Duchman was a thief. He was a prospector. Correct. He came into town claiming he killed a couple of Apache Indians, which was legal at the time. You could kill any indian on site at that time. A short while later he came back into town also claiming to have hit it rich somewhere back in the Superstition Mountain Range. He spent the rest of his life making trips back into the mountains and would return with enough gold to support his gambling, cavorting, and living the high life of the times. Although he did this for many years he died a pauper and was buried in an unmarked grave. It is believed that what really happened was he did not kill indians but two soldiers hired by the Peralta family to transport gold from one of their mines that they were working back in the Superstition Mountains. The Peralta Family were like royalty in Mexico at the time. He took their gold and hid it in one of the many mine shafts or caves which he kept squireled away as his private savings account,(so to say) till it was gone. The Apache Indians ambushed many such shipments, killing the soldiers, cutting open the bags and eating the mules. The so called Lost Dutchmans Mine is/are actually several mines that the Peralta Family had working in Arizona and New Mexico(collectively the Arizona Territory at that time) This can all be verified thru the Flag Foundation under the research of Bob Ward. If you like you can get one of their maps(and all of the permits) and ride a horse from Mexico city thru the deserts up into the Superstition Mountains following the markings all along the way. You can do it like we did it or you can take my word for it.
Thanks for the trip down memory lane and so sorry to have to correct you.
later
donm


----------



## Dandrews

imalt said:


> That doesn't work I watched a show a couple weeks back that said they hop from rock to rock so they don't leave tracks in the snow. whether you believe or not some of the crap they come up with on that show is hilarious.


I was out in the Oxford area scouting along a creek bank and I saw some human looking footprints in the icy, snowy mud.seriously. They werent any bigger than a normal human footprint, but what human is going to walk through the ice, snow and mud in bare feet? Gotta be a juvenile Bigfoot. 

It couldnt have been a student from Miami University; theyre too smart for that.


----------



## imalt

Dandrews said:


> I was out in the Oxford area scouting along a creek bank and I saw some human looking footprints in the icy, snowy mud.seriously. They werent any bigger than a normal human footprint, but what human is going to walk through the ice, snow and mud in bare feet? Gotta be a juvenile Bigfoot.
> 
> It couldnt have been a student from Miami University; theyre too smart for that.


No but it could of been a towny up there.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I'm not taking the thread anywhere other than the topic,myths.I'm well aware of the story about the fabled mine.I lived in the Phoenix area for two years,one of my daughters still does.I used to fish the Salt River lakes a lot in the Tortilla Flat area.I just used the example of the mine as one of the places left here that are undiscovered,there's few such areas left.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

Dandrews said:


> I was out in the Oxford area scouting along a creek bank and I saw some human looking footprints in the icy, snowy mud.seriously. They werent any bigger than a normal human footprint, but what human is going to walk through the ice, snow and mud in bare feet? Gotta be a juvenile Bigfoot.
> 
> It couldnt have been a student from Miami University; theyre too smart for that.


 I do agree with this.Many years ago I went out **** hunting late at night at a friends uncles farm in the Loudonville area.It was a clear,cold night in the upper teens,low 20's with about 2 or 4 inches of snow on the ground.We were following the dogs along a small stream about 1:00am or so,and we both saw human footprints in the snow that weren't that old,no bigger,or smaller than what an average human footprint would be.We followed them a short distance to where they disappeared in a marshy spot,we walked all around the boggy area but never saw the tracks again.From that night until now,I still can't come up with a logical explanation for that.The small stream did continue past the marsh,it's logical to assume that for whatever reason whoever had made the prints continued through the woods walking in the stream,but why? Wading barefoot in a stream at 1:00am with well below freezing temps,still makes no sense to me.The guy I was with is an Ashland County Sheriff's deputy,and even he was totally puzzled at the tracks.Most likely someone knew we were going to be out there that night and they were pranking us,but I still have to wonder.


----------



## Dandrews

imalt said:


> No but it could of been a towny up there.


Im thinking that someone was out for a brisk morning jog, lost a bet or maybe was on a brief vacation from reality (smoked their lunch or something of that nature). There are some townies in Oxford that could easily pass for a Bigfoot. 
As a matter of fact WLW recently reported that a Sasquatch was captured in Preble County outside of Oxford, the Preble County Sherriff actually released a statement in the press saying that they did not capture a Squatch.


----------



## shroomhunter

And just tossing this out there also...Underground tunnels, Vietnam was riddled with tunnels from North to South and they were so well hidden it was often an accident they were discovered. I worked with guys that were called "Tunnel Rats" in Vietnam, it was their job to go into these tunnels once they discovered them and see what was down there. There are numerous books about Vietnam with stories about the tunnel networks.

Not saying they exist here but unless you actually knew what you were looking for how would you ever find one? There are so many places even in Ohio that nobody even gets to let alone some of the other mountainous states. Even when mushroom hunting I cover vast stretches but there are still those areas over the horizon.....
I'm not saying Squatch has built tunnels, just saying there's a lot we don't know for absolute certain about this earth
And just because every square inch may have been discovered in this country it certainly doesn't mean that people walk through these areas every day. Case in point AEP Recreation Lands, now that deer and turkey season is over, the campsites are locked down how many people do you think are down there right now strolling through those vast woodlands....


----------



## Mean Morone

Ok, I'm jumping in! No I don't believe in Bigfoot. There would have been some kind of physical evidence by now. Having said that, I think there are things in this world that will always be a mystery. I don't think we are meant to learn everything, how boring would that be. I was wading in a SW Ohio stream a couple of years ago. I was by myself and was way back the stream. There were no houses close by. I was enjoying the quiet when I heard a very loud knock of wood on wood. I turned and looked at the wooded hillside behind me looking for whoever was playing a joke on me. I stared at the woods for a long time and never saw any movement. I have no idea who or what it was, but it did spook me. I am always worried about coming up on pot growers. I was back there once and heard several men talking but I never saw them. I don't think they saw me either because I was in the middle of the creek and was very quiet. So I guess I really don't want all the mysteries to be solved. Makes life more interesting.


----------



## dmills4124

Harbor hunter sounds like you learned a bit while you were out there. I lived out there for 28 years from 1971 till 1999. In Apache Junction most of that time. I too have fished the salt river chain of reservoirs and the agua fria. Tortilla flats (population 3) has the best burgers for 50 miles and one of the best motorcycle roads to ride on the way up. Canyon lake and Lake Pleasant gave me much relaxation till about 1985 when they just got way too crowded.
In 1972 at 18 or 19 years old I free climbed to the top of shiprock and sat on the edge with my feet hanging over drinking a Coors beer and eating hardtack cheese and salami right next to the servey stake. Here is a pic from the south of the big super AJ is at 1250 feet above sea level and the servey stake says its 5200 on the top of shiprock. Shiprock is at the top left of the pic and looks like the front of a ship. I spent several months back in that range and never even scratched the massive amount of land. It is so desolate. I have found gold, silver, copper, galena(natural lead/silver), fire agate, turquois and some of the most beautiful vistas that man can imagin. Az also has the dubious history of having the trail of Apache tears. An equal only to the japanese death march of WWII. On a lighter note. Just northeast of Tortilla Flats across the river on the left is a wash that you can follow and turn off westwardly that takes you to a mesa overlooking canyon lake with a 600 foot drop to the water on the west side and then looking eastward there is the lava fields that look like hundreds of pillows laid up the hillside. Yep Az has some beautiful unexplored country. I know there are areas of Az were man or indian has never set foot. 
it is spectacular
donm


----------



## CATMAN447

Maybe there are, maybe there aren't. All I know is that it is pretty depressing to think that there are no great mysteries, beings, myths etc. left in this world to didcover.


----------



## Mushijobah

CATMAN447 said:


> Maybe there are, maybe there aren't. All I know is that it is pretty depressing to think that there are no great mysteries, beings, myths etc. left in this world to didcover.


I think that's why many choose to believe..


----------



## EnonEye

Hey, you know that guy that does the beer commercials "the most interesting man in the world?" I saw on TV last night that Squatch took a picture of him!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Have not had time to read all this tread, but did anybody ever think of using a pack of dogs to find these big feets? A dog can't lie. If this silliness was true a dog would have found one by now! Where's the poop! Does he pick it up and take it with him, and pack it around in a sack? What happens when the sack gets so big he can't carry it? Can you imagine the size of a single turd! Wow!


----------



## jjshbetz11

7thcorpsFA said:


> Have not had time to read all this tread, but did anybody ever think of using a pack of dogs to find these big feets? A dog can't lie. If this silliness was true a dog would have found one by now! Where's the poop! Does he pick it up and take it with him, and pack it around in a sack? What happens when the sack gets so big he can't carry it? Can you imagine the size of a single turd! Wow!


The poop is actually what breeds this said beast. It's a sacrificing ritual of nothing to something.... Honestly folks....come on!!!!!! Not trying to step on toes( witch I will) were talking thousands of years of evolution here.... If.... They exist, they would leave more evidence that is present, no doubt. Sorry to rain on parades but really, no bones what so ever????? Come on now!!!!! How many times ya gonna stand on front of the mirror and scream Bloody Marry???? If ya actually believe in "it" go catch me a Sturgion out of Lake Erie 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hatchetman

Hate to tell you this but there are several sturgon a year caught and verified and released in Lake Erie but I don't think any Squatch's have been


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I believe there could be what scientists call a "missing link",which very well could be an upright,and intelligent apelike creature.I do believe that's possible,but not on this continent.Maybe on some remote island,or deep in some hardly discovered tropical jungle somewhere.Even though there may be some areas in the USA that could possibly support them,there's just no way there has never been one discovered,dead or alive,no skeletal remains,no photos,or videos that are 100% proven,IMO it's just not possible.


----------



## jjshbetz11

Hatchetman said:


> Hate to tell you this but there are several sturgon a year caught and verified and released in Lake Erie but I don't think any Squatch's have been


Amen


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmills4124

This thread was started as a pole, Well lets hear the explanations of these recorded sounds out in the wilderness. I dont want to hear any comments that they are fake or made by someone out there with a sound or voice synthesizer. Ya right people are just taking their electonics out in thewilds making sounds hoping that some one will record it and put it on youtube,,,,for what?.... a laugh. What made these noises?


----------



## dmills4124

Here are some more. These sounds have been recorded hundreds of miles from any population center(town). More to come.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

You can't be serious! Are we supposed to believe that is some kind of proof. Sounds like something some college kids got drunk and recorded. Why don't these BS artists use tracking dogs to find these big feets after they hear those sounds? Dogs would find it without any problem! Reminds me of that lying goofball on that commercial." I do believe there's a squanch in these woods" Why didn't he have tracking dogs with him? I'll tell you why! Cause the dogs wouldn't have anything to track! Dogs man! All you need is dogs! I'm really not trying to P.O. anybody on this tread. Nothing I've seen or heard even comes close to being proof. It's all easily faked! Such an animal would leave far more sign of existing.


----------



## Mushijobah

7thcorpsFA said:


> You can't be serious! Are we supposed to believe that is some kind of proof. Sounds like something some college kids got drunk and recorded. Why don't these BS artists use tracking dogs to find these big feets after they hear those sounds? Dogs would find it without any problem! Reminds me of that lying goofball on that commercial." I do believe there's a squanch in these woods" Why didn't he have tracking dogs with him? I'll tell you why! Cause the dogs wouldn't have anything to track! Dogs man! All you need is dogs! I'm really not trying to P.O. anybody on this tread. Nothing I've seen or heard even comes close to being proof. It's all easily faked! Such an animal would leave far more sign of existing.


I still can't get over the things people believe just because they're posted on the internet. Anyone with a 1998 gateway PC and a microphone could record a sound that sounds like "bigfoot" and post it online.


----------



## glasseyes

Someone else made the comment, about dogs, the TV show about finding bigfoot, first time I watched a little of it just to seeth content and it does make for entertainment I guess, about as much as the wrestle shows do. 
For real I'm a hunter also and there is no way they can be serious about finding their squatch and not use a hound of some sort. The nose does not lie. If they were serious about this finding bigfoot then there would be hounds on the show every week.


----------



## dmills4124

Just one more question about frauds and pc's and postings. If your mother, father, brother, grandparent or other person close to you that you trust unquestioningly told you that they saw and heard one of these things, would you call them a liar or tell them that what they saw was a man in a monkey suit?
Highly trained educated PHD qualified scientist are useing prooven research techniques to record these sounds and images but many refuse to accept their studies, calling them frauds and fakers. I am bewildered. 
I dont know if there are BF at Saltfork, or mogadore park. I really need to see one of those. I do believe there are groups of them in the pacific NW and canada. I have seen many things in my life that some might think is BS, but if I hadnt seen them with my own eyes or done some of these things I most likely would question them myself. 
I have heard thru the net that there may have been another BF captured(actually shot) and is on ice on the west coast. If these news releases are true and not someones search for their 5 min of fame then these missing links will be the discovery of the century. 
I dont know why the many TV shows that purpose to be looking for BF dont use dogs the same way they do for lion hunting or the soundblasting of the siera recording is beyond me. I guess it wouldnt make good enough TV or the producers arent smart enough to figuire that out. 
All I know is iceout cant come quick enough.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## glasseyes

dmills4124 said:


> Just one more question about frauds and pc's and postings. If your mother, father, brother, grandparent or other person close to you that you trust unquestioningly told you that they saw and heard one of these things, would you call them a liar or tell them that what they saw was a man in a monkey suit?
> Highly trained educated PHD qualified scientist are useing prooven research techniques to record these sounds and images but many refuse to accept their studies, calling them frauds and fakers. I am bewildered.
> I dont know if there are BF at Saltfork, or mogadore park. I really need to see one of those. I do believe there are groups of them in the pacific NW and canada. I have seen many things in my life that some might think is BS, but if I hadnt seen them with my own eyes or done some of these things I most likely would question them myself.
> I have heard thru the net that there may have been another BF captured(actually shot) and is on ice on the west coast. If these news releases are true and not someones search for their 5 min of fame then these missing links will be the discovery of the century.
> *I dont know why the many TV shows that purpose to be looking for BF dont use dogs the same way they do for lion hunting *or the soundblasting of the siera recording is beyond me. I guess it wouldnt make good enough TV or the producers arent smart enough to figuire that out.
> All I know is iceout cant come quick enough.
> later ya'll
> donm


 Just because I would not believe my Grandmother that she said she saw bigfoot does not mean I'm calling her a liar, you need grow up a little, and as far as all your other evidence with professionals saying they seen or heard something , that holds no water either. The only real proof is the physical evidence, and maybe you should wonder a little more about why they don't use dogs then just blowing it off as it not making good TV, or they aren't smart enough to think of it, SUUUURE.


----------



## sam kegg

we should require physical evidence for everything! books/rumors/story/ are not evidence ! so many false hopes in this world and with people always trying to make a buck on someone elses emotions i have herd lots of stories and with todays tech one should be able to back it up if it were true. they may have excisted long time ago but we have yet to find the remains of one. just my two cents everyone is entitled to ones ideas!


----------



## 9Left

dmills4124 said:


> "Highly trained educated PHD qualified scientist "
> 
> 
> ......is it possible to add any MORE to that title???...must be one smart man..that title is the same B.S. as bigfoot


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Gotta give DonM some credit here for keepin his thread alive! Have to admire his tenacity!


----------



## Mushijobah

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Gotta give DonM some credit here for keepin his thread alive! Have to admire his tenacity!


No doubt...


----------



## jshbuckeye

They are actually aliens that use earth for a little amusement, hide and seek you might say.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

dmills4124 said:


> Just one more question about frauds and pc's and postings. If your mother, father, brother, grandparent or other person close to you that you trust unquestioningly told you that they saw and heard one of these things, would you call them a liar or tell them that what they saw was a man in a monkey suit?
> Highly trained educated PHD qualified scientist are useing prooven research techniques to record these sounds and images but many refuse to accept their studies, calling them frauds and fakers. I am bewildered.
> I dont know if there are BF at Saltfork, or mogadore park. I really need to see one of those. I do believe there are groups of them in the pacific NW and canada. I have seen many things in my life that some might think is BS, but if I hadnt seen them with my own eyes or done some of these things I most likely would question them myself.
> I have heard thru the net that there may have been another BF captured(actually shot) and is on ice on the west coast. If these news releases are true and not someones search for their 5 min of fame then these missing links will be the discovery of the century.
> I dont know why the many TV shows that purpose to be looking for BF dont use dogs the same way they do for lion hunting or the soundblasting of the siera recording is beyond me. I guess it wouldnt make good enough TV or the producers arent smart enough to figuire that out.
> All I know is iceout cant come quick enough.
> later ya'll
> donm


 My grandmaw used to tell us that there was a monster living behind the barn, and she saw angels setting in a tree outside her bedroom at night. We were little kids and it scared the crap out of us. It kept us away from the barn and we never went into her bedroom! Granny knew what she was doing!


----------



## dmills4124

OK here goes and some of you guys are going to claim BS but this is true and verifiable. Between 1972 and 76 I worked for Mesa Ambulance in Phx. The Owner of Dealers Towing was driving east on Broadway in Mesa DRUNK and hit a 21 year old girl on her bicycle with his Elcamino. The rain gutter over the passenger door hit the girl in the back of her head. I was dispatched to the scene and we rushed her to Desert Samaritan Hospital a mile away. After we got her into the ER she coded. They called a code Blue to the ER and the teams started working on her doing CPR and all the heroics you see on TV. There was about 20 of us in the trauma room watching the events unfolding.
Here's the spookie part;
After 10 or 15 min we all saw what looked like a body in the form of steam (I dont know how else to describe it) rise up from the body thru the guy doing the compressions up to the ceiling and disappeared. Not like when you open a boiling pot and the steam goes up to the ceiling and then out towards the walls. This just rose up in the horizontal position and was gone. The guy doing the compressions visibly shuttered when it went thru(past) him. The neurosurgeon then checked in her ears and said that she had too bad brain damage(I dont want to be too Graphic) and to call the code or stop doing CPR. I dont know what anyone else will say happened there but I wasnt the only one who saw this happen. Everyone there did. I believe we were granted the vision for some reason to see the soul leave her body. I dont know why. I have witnessed lots of people pass away in the 26 years I worked as a medic in Phx and never saw anything like it again.
Do Angels exist? I cant say I have ever seen one, That I know of. Did your grandmother really see something or was she pulling your leg? 
I have said before that this world is full of strange and wonderful things and that I have seen things in my life that were strange and others that were awhsome.
That's about it then.
Anyone else have a similar real story? 
JMTCW
donm


----------



## streamstalker

Okay, I understand that people may think they have seen or experienced the spiritual world, and we can belive that or not.

Bigfoot is a different thing. He is big, he has a foot, but no one has any *solid* evidence he exists. Because he doesn't.


----------



## dmills4124

here is more on the Quantra Group and the "TRAP"? that was used to catch and hold "DAISY". I am looking up the ED SMITH who leaked this supposed capture by the special forces who were hired to catch a BF. 
More to come
donm


----------



## chardoncrestliner

I was working the midnight shift at the Police Department and got a call of a ghost at a Nursing Home.

I arrived on scene and met the complainant who stated stated that he was at the north end of the building, which was under construction and he saw and indian walk from east to west and disappeared by the west entrance door.

I did a complete search of the entire facility on the north side and since it was under construction there were no patients and of course I found no person hiding.

I looked up and noticed that there was a camera. I asked if the guy if the cameras were operational. He stated they were since people from the other part of the nursing home could walk into the north side. He was stationed there so that no one would.

I asked if I could review the tape. He said sure. We went into the room where the machine was and ran it back and yep, there was an indian as clear as day walking right by the camera from east to west.

When I got back in the cruiser I didn't put Art Bell on.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

chardoncrestliner said:


> I was working the midnight shift at the Police Department and got a call of a ghost at a Nursing Home.
> 
> I arrived on scene and met the complainant who stated stated that he was at the north end of the building, which was under construction and he saw and indian walk from east to west and disappeared by the west entrance door.
> 
> I did a complete search of the entire facility on the north side and since it was under construction there were no patients and of course I found no person hiding.
> 
> I looked up and noticed that there was a camera. I asked if the guy if the cameras were operational. He stated they were since people from the other part of the nursing home could walk into the north side. He was stationed there so that no one would.
> 
> I asked if I could review the tape. He said sure. We went into the room where the machine was and ran it back and yep, there was an indian as clear as day walking right by the camera from east to west.
> 
> When I got back in the cruiser I didn't put Art Bell on.


 Maybe it was a homeless indian looking for a warm place to take a dump.lol!


----------



## dmills4124

Although not spot on as for subject I will add MTCW. I worked in phx for a couple of years as a lisenced realtor. I had recieved a call that some ladies from Texas wanted to look at some properties to lease for a home. They all had to be new properties, as I would find out later why. Every place we looked at these ladies would have me unlock the door and then step back out of their way. They would then put their hands out in front of them like they were pushing something. They said they could feel if there was a spirit still there. One of the places they told me there was the remains of an indian on or near the property that had been killed and buried there many years before a building had been built on the land. Spookie and weird. Never did find them a place to lease.
later
ya'll
donm


----------



## imalt

I will throw in my ghost story. I used to live in a house in franklin oh about 5 years ago. My 3 yo daughter at the time used to talk about a man with crazy hair in her room. Never really scared her but she would always talk about him. So about 6 months after I lived there someone tried to break in to the house while my wife was home with our newborn and daughter. The cops came and the one cop asked my wife if they had been there before. And she said not since we had lived there. And then the other cop overheard him and said they had been there before but wouldn't tell my wife why. Fast forward a few months at my wife gets a job at a nursing home and is talking with a coworker and they are talking about where they live. The coworker tells her all I know where your house is that is where that teenager comitted suicide by hanging himself a few years ago. So my wife asks her do you know where he did it. And she says yeah the front bedroom. My daughters room. A lot of strange things happened in that house with doors closing and things not being where I left them. I always wanted to find a picture of the kid and show it to my daughter to see if the ghost was the kid. But none of my neighbors were around when that family lived there so nobody could tell me what the kid looked like.


----------



## dmills4124

For the guys asking why no gamecam has any pics look at this and tell me its a racoon or what. This guy has also got packing tape with hair from the tree. Smart turning the tape around to grab loose hairs. He must have been getting images on earlier camera stills to set up the motion mode. more to come.
and
imalt; look up your addy in newspaper obits and find the kids name for news items also. You can look up highschool yearbook pics for the schools in your area to get his pic. It might just be worth your time. Kids see things we cant. As we get older I guess we shut off that part of our brain to those sites.
more to come on these willey squatches.


----------



## dmills4124

Here is an interesting video narrated by someone other than the guy who filmed it. Is it fake or real? you be the judge. Pay attention to the growl at 10min10sec and then the "eye shine" just before this thing comes up and pushes the filmer down. According to the narrator these people were well accuainted with these creatures and had been feeding them on a regular basis. When it broke into and continued to steel chickens from the hen house,leaving foot prints, they drew the line and decided to go after this one, UNARMED. Only with a camera. I dont know? This rings of the blair-witch project style of filming but could look like that if I was filming something like this at night. Not the best quality but viewable. As a parting thought; If these things are real and more cameras with better quality are in more peoples hands it is only time before better images are out here for us to look at. On that note the same can be said for frauds to put out better quality hoax films. One body is all we need.... If the local or fed gov doesnt lock up the shooter for what ever reason they want.
later ya'll
donm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=f7s5_h_X_qQ&feature=endscreen


----------



## rustyfish

Do you know is more interesting than the study of bigfoot. The study of people who actually bigfoot is real. You guys kill me.

NO!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Wow I butchered that post. But still a NO!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## glasseyes

Yes but very entertaining. I can think of several times at home watching the tube when nothing was on of interest to me I could turn on that show Finding Bigfoot. I don't buy into it but it has been entertaining when nothing else was on or I didn't have a good book to read. And I'm not a wrestling fan either.


----------



## Toolman

I think it's disturbing that over 40% of the people that voted believe that BF is a reality...yikes!


----------



## missionfishin

Very disturbing indeed. Put me down for a "No".


----------



## deltaoscar

Funnier than the content is the narration of that video, it's hilarious.

"I nailed. Pork ribs from the Walmart down the street to the side of a tree."

What does it matter where the pork ribs came from? lol.

I like how it also read the (sic) aloud.


----------



## Carver

Reality is what you perceive it to be.


----------



## leupy

No do not believe they exist!


----------



## papaperch

While some of you sound quite intelligent in making your points be they con or pro.

To the person or persons using Pluto as planet or not a planet. How ridiculous can you be ?

I am 66 years old and have known since I started watching Disney cartoons back in the 50' s . Pluto was Mickey Mouse's dog. Far as I know Mickey never sold him either. Don't tell me Pluto does not exist as I seen him every week on TV.


----------



## Mushijobah

Oh no it's back!!


----------



## ezbite

why must you all doubt. this guys has a body....

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...s-photo-proves-he-shot-bigfoot?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## Talonman

Yes,

And also think they are connected with UFO's, are from the 4th dimension, not from another planet.


----------



## weekend angler

Chuck Norris exists therefore Bigfoot hides.

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86

So any one else notice in that video how the footage of it outside the tent it had relatively no hair on its face but after being shot and stuffed it had hair covering over half its face...sorry just had to point that out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EnonEye

Pretty sure that's my grandfather just before his weekly Saturday night shave n shower


----------



## All Eyes

Toolman said:


> I think it's disturbing that over 40% of the people that voted believe that BF is a reality...yikes!


I think it's disturbing that over 40% of people that voted in this country believe in far less credible things than Bigfoot.


----------



## vc1111

PT Barnum was right.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> PT Barnum was right.


Only now it's every half a second.


----------

